# Betrachtet WoW mal anders



## HDMagosh (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

1.ich lese ständig das alle meckern das es eine Epicflut an items gibt. 

Ja es gibt viele items die ,die Farbe lila haben, aber krassen unterschied haben. Ihr solltet das nicht auf eine Farbe abwerten.Schaut Euch Hero dropps an und vergleicht die mal mit ICC25hm LK dropps. 

Da seht ihr meilenweiten Unterschied.Hätten die Hero Innis items alle die Farbe blau ,aber die selben Werte ,würde kaum jemand meckern, ihr #reduziert da snur auf die Farbe. 

2.Dann lese ich das der Content zu leicht ist, aber von 100 Leuten die meckern, hat höchstens *einer *alle Bosse HM gelegt.So wie damals auch, Ulduar ist zu leicht, aber sogut wie niemand hat Alga gelegt.Genauso wie den LK. 

3.Ihr meckert das wow nur Markenfarmen ist und Dailys...Leute es gibt wesentlich mehr Dinge die machen kann, seid mal offener. 

4.Dann wird ständig alles mit Classic verglichen, aber es war damals auch genauso leicht b.z.w schwer, das Problem war nur das es kaum guides gab,kaum Add ons, kaum Erfahrene Leute, und man mustte mehr afkler suchen(40er raids) 

würde ihr keine Add ons nutzen und keine guides lesen,dann wäre es wieder schwerer.Also seid ihr schuld.Ausserdem ist es normal das man irgednwann besser wird und somit die anderen Dinge leichter. 

5.Nicht wow ist schuld,ihr seid es,es liegt an Euch, ihr seid diejenigen die Gearscore nutzen und damit die Gruppen suche noch Oberflächliger machen. Ihr seid die jenigen die nur Gilden als zweckbündnisse anseht um Items zu bekommen. 

6.
die leute die weinen das es zu schwer ist ,wollen gern bloss fix epixx looten und mit leuchtenen Waffen und Schultern rumposen, was anderes verstehe ich kaum darunter. Macht doch kein Spass.

Die Leute die meckern das es zu leicht ist, wollen mehr beachtung haben, weil sie nicht merh so einzigartig sind. 
Es gibt noch viele Dinge mehr, aber ich lass es erstmal so stehn. 

Wie seht irh das...Neutral bitte


----------



## Kerosin22 (13. Juli 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 1.ich lese ständig das alle meckern das es eine Epicflut an items gibt.
> 
> ...




Stimme dem TE voll und ganz zu


----------



## Stevesteel (13. Juli 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 1.ich lese ständig das alle meckern das es eine Epicflut an items gibt.
> 
> ...



da gehe ich fast konform mit


----------



## gerome234 (13. Juli 2010)

Da geb ich dir absolut Recht!

Aber das Problem ist, es werden immer Leute herumwhinen. Wenns wieder schwerer wird, werden alles wieder sagen, dass es zu schwer ist. Man kann leider nicht alle Menschen glücklich machen..


----------



## Orgoron (13. Juli 2010)

Manche haben da einfach nur Phantomschmerzen nix in WoW ist zu leicht, Blizz sollte für Zeug aus dem Hardmode einfach ein Komplett andes Desingn verwenden das kann man sicher kritisieren.

Aber das Blizz dazu zu faul ist liegt sicher nicht an den Casuals, ausserdem weiss Blizz das die ganzen kranken Zocker zwar meckern aber trotzdem weiter ihrer Sucht fröhnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JacobyVII (13. Juli 2010)

gerome234 schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir absolut Recht!
> 
> Aber das Problem ist, es werden immer Leute herumwhinen. Wenns wieder schwerer wird, werden alles wieder sagen, dass es zu schwer ist. Man kann leider nicht alle Menschen glücklich machen..




das problem hierbei ist auch, dass die leute, die rumwhinen, dass es zu schwer ist und die, die rumwhinen, dass es zu leicht ist, teilweise auch die gleichen leute sind, da sie einfach nur aufmerksamkeit wollen und dadurch alle nerven


----------



## HDMagosh (13. Juli 2010)

die leute die weinen das es zu schwer ist ,wollen gern bloss fix epixx looten und mit leuchtenen Waffen und Schultern rumposen, was anderes verstehe ich kaum darunter. Macht doch kein Spass.

Die Leute die meckern das es zu leicht ist, wollen mehr beachtung haben, weil sie nicht merh so einzigartig sind.


----------



## Muuhkuhh (13. Juli 2010)

und nu?


----------



## SheepHappens (13. Juli 2010)

Bist nicht der erste der so nen Thread macht, aber ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (13. Juli 2010)

Mindestens 70% die dem TE rechtgeben sind selber dauernt am meckern^^

Größtenteils hat er ja recht, ich fand icc au leicht bis ich ma HM drin war und es hat mir spass gemacht obwohl wir paar mal gewiped sind
Das mit Classic vergleich. Da kann ich leider nich mitreden ich hab erst ab dem 3. addon angefangen^^


----------



## Rikkui (13. Juli 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> die leute die weinen das es zu schwer ist ,wollen gern bloss fix epixx looten und mit leuchtenen Waffen und Schultern rumposen, was anderes verstehe ich kaum darunter. Macht doch kein Spass.
> 
> Die Leute die meckern das es zu leicht ist, wollen mehr beachtung haben, weil sie nicht merh so einzigartig sind.



Und die leute die meckern das es zu leicht is
Meckern auch drüber das sie so schnell epix bekommen^^


----------



## Cybereule (13. Juli 2010)

Sehe ich fast genau so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Ich finde das Geheule, dass gegen jeder Beta aufkommt noch schlimmer :> Mimimi neue Talentbäume da! Mimimi kein Pfad der Titanen dort! Mimimi RealID (muss man ja nicht nutzen) und echte Forennamen ( gibts (noch?) nicht ). Mimimi WoW ist scheiße, trotzdem spiele ich es...Mimimi Blizzard macht mich süchtig... 

Ich mag es nicht mehr hören...


----------



## Knallkörper (13. Juli 2010)

wo kann ich Unterschreiben?!


----------



## Braamséry (13. Juli 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 1.ich lese ständig das alle meckern das es eine Epicflut an items gibt.
> 
> ...



1.1 Man kann sich durch Heros komplett epic equippen. Das nennt man Flut, ja.
1.2 Vergleich doch gleich ein lvl 10 Item mit LK HM dropps...
1.2.1 Wie wäre es wenn du das mal auf BC oder Classic siehst. Damals war der Unterschied nicht anders. Nur hat man zu Naxx Classic Zeit nicht mit T2 angefangen, bzw zu SW Zeiten hat man auch kein T5 gescheknt bekommen wie heute T9.
1.2.2 Es wird so sein wie ich schonmal hier iwo geschrieben habe. Die Farbe wird nichts ändern, weil man trotzdem durch Heros, wie jetzt, Epics bekommt. Wenn man das abschafft und die Werte dem anpasst was die Heromarken Wert sind, wäre es ok. Da das System von Woltk aber praktisch übernommen wird, wird es gleich bleiben.



HDMagosh schrieb:


> 2.Dann lese ich das der Content zu leicht ist, aber von 100 Leuten die meckern, hat höchstens *einer *alle Bosse HM gelegt.So wie damals auch, Ulduar ist zu leicht, aber sogut wie niemand hat Alga gelegt.Genauso wie den LK.



Für Algalon brauchte man alle HMs aus Ulduar. Macht heute nur leider niemand mehr. Das wäre heutzutage weniger ein problem.
Den LK nh haben viele down. 
Im 10er sind es 23.000 Gilden.
Im 25er 7.700 Gilden.
Das ist nicht wenig. 
Und der LK HC ist vergleichbar mit KJ und den hatten auch nicht alle down, oder?



HDMagosh schrieb:


> 3.Ich meckert das wow nur Markenfarmen ist und Dailys...Leute es gibt wesentlich mehr Dinge die machen kann, seid mal offener.



Es gibt mehr Dinge die man machen KANN.
Es ist aber so, dass der Mensch das macht, was am wenigsten erfordert. Er will nur den Erfolg dahinter sehen. Mehr nicht.
Wenn man es wie zu BC machen würde, würde das wegfallen. Punkt, Ende, Aus.
Und man MUSS auch marken farmen, da durch das Markensystem Naxxramas und Ulduar tot sind. Woher sollte man sonst sein EQ bekommen?



HDMagosh schrieb:


> 4.Dann wird ständig alles mit Classic verglichen, aber es war damals auch genauso leicht b.z.w schwer, das Problem war nur das es kaum guides gab,kaum Add ons, kaum Erfahrene Leute, und man mustte mehr afkler suchen(40er raids)
> 
> würde ihr keine Add ons nutzen und keine guides lesen,dann wäre es wieder schwerer.Also seid ihr schuld.Ausserdem ist es normal das man irgednwann besser wird und somit die anderen Dinge leichter.



a) Es gab Guides nach einiger Zeit
b) Es gab reichlich Add-Ons
c) Erfahrene Leute gab es nur anfangs nicht

Diese Sachen gab es früher auch. Zu BC gab es sie auch. Nur komischerweise ist es jetzt trotzdem einfacher. Also kann es ja nicht an den guides liegen, weil BC Spielerzahlmäßig auch gleich war.



HDMagosh schrieb:


> 5.icht wow ist schuld,ihr seid es,es liegt an Euch, ihr seid diejenigen die Gearscore nutzen und damit die Gruppen suche noch Oberflächliger machen. Ihr seid die jenigen die nur Gilden als zweckbündnisse anseht um Items zu bekommen.
> 
> Es gibt noch viele Dinge mehr, aber ich lass es erstmal so stehn.
> 
> Wie seht irh das...Neutral bitte



Wenn man es wie zu BC machen würde, dass der Erfolg ohne eine Stammgrp oder Gilde praktisch 0 wäre, hätten wir nicht das Problem, dass man GS bräuchte, weil man in einer Gilde sein müsste. 
Und überleg mal wann der EQ Wahn entstand. 

Nicht dann als man so einfach wie nie an T-Sets kam. Nicht als das EQ einfacher zu beschaffen war als je zuvor. Nicht als die Raidinis von Randomgrps im normalmode gecleart werden konnten, NEIN. /ironie off

Viel Spaß beim Widerlegen.


----------



## Cybereule (13. Juli 2010)

Warum sollte er ein lvl 10 Item mit LK HC 25er Dropps vergleichen? :> Ich finde gleiches Mindestlevel und Farbe im Extremen zu vergleichen doch ein Stück realistischer :> Ich möchte deinen Post zwar nicht widerlegen, aber ich empfinde eine andere Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (13. Juli 2010)

Naja, ein Hero-drop ist 
a) blau
b) nicht geeignet zu so einem vergleich

Wenn sollte man nen ICC 25 dropp mit LK HM Dropps vergleichen und dann sieht es anders aus.


----------



## PRETOIAN (13. Juli 2010)

Gebe dir voll recht, bin auch grad am hm und stehe vor Sindra! 
Und das macht Spaß, ist nicht zu leicht und nicht zu schwer, ok lk wird noch hart aber mal sehen!
Wipen gehört dazu, repkosten ist ja nix, und wer sowas ned verkraftet soll twinken!
 Habe zwar auch erst ab bc angefangen und keine Chance gehabt, R4 ja aber t5 und t6 war schwer mal rdm was zu reißen, also bin ich froh das es so ist wie jetzt! Spiele ned ewig viel wegen familie usw. Und kann dennoch mal den endcontent sehen &#57431;&#57431;&#57431;


----------



## mmm79 (13. Juli 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> 2.Dann lese ich das der Content zu leicht ist, aber von 100 Leuten die meckern, hat höchstens *einer *alle Bosse HM gelegt.So wie damals auch, Ulduar ist zu leicht, aber sogut wie niemand hat Alga gelegt.Genauso wie den LK.



Ich gebe zu bedenken das hardmodes bzw. heroic varianten *kein* content sind
mehrere Schwierigkeitsgrade machen keinen neuen content


----------



## Cybereule (13. Juli 2010)

Und was sollte einem dieser Vergleich bringen, kann sein dass ich eine durchzechte Nacht hinter mir habe aber ich stehe grad auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## Braamséry (13. Juli 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> Ihr solltet das nicht auf eine Farbe abwerten.Schaut Euch Hero dropps an und vergleicht die mal mit ICC25hm LK dropps.
> 
> Da seht ihr meilenweiten Unterschied.Hätten die Hero Innis items alle die Farbe blau ,aber die selben Werte ,würde kaum jemand meckern, ihr #reduziert da snur auf die Farbe.






Cybereule schrieb:


> Und was sollte einem dieser Vergleich bringen, kann sein dass ich eine durchzechte Nacht hinter mir habe aber ich stehe grad auf dem Schlauch...



Er hat den Vergleich mit nem Hero-Item gebracht und das bringt nichts, weil Hero und LK HM nicht zu vergleichen ist. Deshalb der vergleich des Unvergleichbarem.


----------



## -Migu- (13. Juli 2010)

So ziemlich alle die rumheulen, sagen hier wieder "jo genau das ist so"... 

Merkt ihrs überhaupt? es sind immer die "anderen" ....


----------



## knochenhand (13. Juli 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 1.ich lese ständig das alle meckern das es eine Epicflut an items gibt.
> 
> ...



Das ist eben die deutsche Art, das runmäckeln das der blaue himmel nicht babyblau sondern himmelbalu ist. 
wenn man sehe will was die GS freaks so können muss man nur mal firefigther trysmachen, ich hab die 
3std echt einen mordspass gehabt!^^

btw mit cata sind die epix eh nur noch müll, selbst das 25er hc wird nicht den ersten erreichen!^^


----------



## Orgoron (13. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Wenn man es wie zu BC machen würde, dass der Erfolg ohne eine Stammgrp oder Gilde praktisch 0 wäre, hätten wir nicht das Problem, dass man GS bräuchte, weil man in einer Gilde sein müsste.
> Und überleg mal wann der EQ Wahn entstand.



Jo und Leute die nicht 24 / 7 vor der Kiste hocken gucken mal wieder in die Röhre.

Wann ich ein Spiel spiele möchte ich bestimmen und nicht der Terminkalender von 9 anderen Leuten.

Wenn man so spielt und sei es nur einen Tag in der Woche ist das per Definiton schon der Einstieg zu Gruppenzwang und krankhaftem Spielverhalten.


----------



## Cybereule (13. Juli 2010)

Ah danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab da beim TE Text was anderes herausgelesen ( warum auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Edit: Rumheulen =/= zustimmen


----------



## Braamséry (13. Juli 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Jo und Leute die nicht 24 / 7 vor der Kiste hocken gucken mal wieder in die Röhre.
> 
> Wann ich ein Spiel spiele möchte ich bestimmen und nicht der Terminkalender von 9 anderen Leuten.
> 
> Wenn man so spielt und sei es nur einen Tag in der Woche ist das per Definiton schon der Einstieg zu Gruppenzwang und krankhaftem Spielverhalten.



Dann frage ich was so schlimm an einer Gilde oder Stammgrp ist.

Etwas, dass man mit Leuten zusammenspielt und das öfters?
Dass man in einer Gilde oftmals 3-4 Raidtage hat? 
-> Dass man in dem Fall, dass man an denen keine Zeit hat, die Chance hat die Gilde zu wechseln zu einer bei der man zeit hat?

Ne sry, aber sag mir das mal. Auf die Aussagen bin ich gespannt.


----------



## wertzû (13. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> 1.2.1 Wie wäre es wenn du das mal auf BC oder Classic siehst. Damals war der Unterschied nicht anders. Nur hat man zu Naxx Classic Zeit nicht mit T2 angefangen, bzw zu SW Zeiten hat man auch kein T5 gescheknt bekommen wie heute T9.



achne man hat nur sachen die besser als t6 waren bekommen


----------



## Monsterwarri (13. Juli 2010)

@TE* WORD !!!*


----------



## HDMagosh (13. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Naja, ein Hero-drop ist
> a) blau
> b) nicht geeignet zu so einem vergleich
> 
> Wenn sollte man nen ICC 25 dropp mit LK HM Dropps vergleichen und dann sieht es anders aus.



ich rede von den lila hero dropps


----------



## Cybereule (13. Juli 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> achne man hat nur sachen die besser als t6 waren bekommen


Indirekt durch die Marken und ZA, stimmt...vllt ist es aber nicht so aufgefallen da man mehr Marken gebraucht hat und ZA nicht ganz so leicht war...


----------



## Orgoron (13. Juli 2010)

mmm79 schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu bedenken das hardmodes bzw. heroic varianten *kein* content sind
> mehrere Schwierigkeitsgrade machen keinen neuen content



Jo dann spielst du ein offline Computerspiel auch im einfachsten Modus und bringst es dann zurück weil es viel zu leicht ist.

Nur weil ihr von gestern seit muss es WoW nicht zwangsläufig auch sein.

Ich gebe zu bedanken das man einem Boss *nicht *(hoffe zumindest das Blizz den Blödsinn abgeschafft hat) im non Hero machen muss wenn einem das alles viel zu einfach ist.



Sind sie zu stark bist du zu schwach ^^


----------



## Braamséry (13. Juli 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> achne man hat nur sachen die besser als t6 waren bekommen



Von wo?

Durch Marken?


----------



## HDMagosh (13. Juli 2010)

mmm79 schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu bedenken das hardmodes bzw. heroic varianten *kein* content sind
> mehrere Schwierigkeitsgrade machen keinen neuen content



Content= Spielinhalt, also sehe ichd as schon als Content an,den es ist ein Spielinhalt,eine Instanz die schwerer ist


----------



## Orgoron (13. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Dann frage ich was so schlimm an einer Gilde oder Stammgrp ist.
> 
> Etwas, dass man mit Leuten zusammenspielt und das öfters?
> Dass man in einer Gilde oftmals 3-4 Raidtage hat?
> ...



Wenn man 3 - 4 Raidtage hat sollte man mal zum Onkel Doktor gehen ^^


----------



## Shaila (13. Juli 2010)

Guckt mal hier:

=> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816851530&sid=3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten eigentlich das Gleiche wie immer: Das Spiel ist nicht gut oder schlecht. Es ist das was es für den jeweiligen Spieler ausmacht. Community und Hersteller hängen zusammen und beide beeinflussen einander, es überwiegt keine Seite. Ich persönlich fand BC am Besten.

Steht auch nochmal ausführlicher in meinem Blog:

=> http://my.buffed.de/user/515214/blog/view/1974036288


----------



## flohdaniel (13. Juli 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 2.Dann lese ich das der Content zu leicht ist, aber von 100 Leuten die meckern, hat höchstens *einer *alle Bosse HM gelegt.So wie damals auch, Ulduar ist zu leicht, aber sogut wie niemand hat Alga gelegt.Genauso wie den LK.



Leider finde ich das dieses "Hardmode" gesäusel nur da ist, weil die WoW Entwickler es nicht schaffen, derart anspruchsvolle Encounter zu designen, bei denen es nicht auf DPS sondern auf Taktik und Zusammenspiel ankommt. 

Es gibt nur den viel zu leichten "normalen Modus", der auch noch künstlich generft wird, und den sauschweren HM "Content", der aber keiner ist, sondern nur eine leichte Änderung der Bosse in Bezug auf Schadenoutput oder Anspruch an die Heiler. 

Warum nicht von Anfang an ein solider Schwierigkeitsgrad, warum müssen schon nach kürzester Zeit die Endbosse im normalen Modus fallen?

Ich habe keine Lust, eine Instanz, die ich in- und auswendig kenne, erneut zu besuchen, um nichts zu erleben als das ich mich trotz Top Gear wieder so fühle wie beim ersten Betreten. Nur das alles nun langweilig ist, weil nichts wirklich neues passiert.

Deinen restlichen Ausführungen stimme ich zu!


----------



## Braamséry (13. Juli 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Wenn man 3 - 4 Raidtage hat sollte man mal zum Onkel Doktor gehen ^^



Das hast du Missverstanden.

Bei mir in meiner Gilde zu Spielzeiten hatten die Gilde 4 Raidtage, nicht ich^^

Ich hatte 2, manchma auch nur einen.

Es ist also gemeint wann die Gilde raidet, nicht man selbst.

Beispiel für das was ich meinte:

Gilde A raidet:
Do, Sa, So, Di

Gilde B: 
Mi, Fr, Mo

Dann hat man freie Auswahl und kann unter Garantie 1ma raiden. Vor allem wird es mit dem Rl vereinbar sein sich einmal ne Auszeit pro Woche zu nehmen. Wer mich jez flamen will, dürfte kein WoW spielen.


----------



## Schlaviner (13. Juli 2010)

Ich stimme dir zu 10000% zu !!!


----------



## Cybereule (13. Juli 2010)

HM bedeutet nicht nur mehr DPS und mehr Heilen..man siehe Mimiron HM, Freya HM, General+0, Rat HM etc. und dass nur in Uldu.

PdoK: 1,3,4,5 Boss verlangen auch eine andere Spielweise zu PdK

Icc kann ich nun nicht soviel zu sagen, hab schon vor einer Zeit aufgehört ( LK ist aber garantiert ganz anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Juli 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> ...


Großer Bullshit.



HDMagosh schrieb:


> 1.ich lese ständig das alle meckern das es eine Epicflut an items gibt.
> 
> Ja es gibt viele items die ,die Farbe lila haben, aber krassen unterschied haben. Ihr solltet das nicht auf eine Farbe abwerten.Schaut Euch Hero dropps an und vergleicht die mal mit ICC25hm LK dropps.
> 
> Da seht ihr meilenweiten Unterschied.Hätten die Hero Innis items alle die Farbe blau ,aber die selben Werte ,würde kaum jemand meckern, ihr #reduziert da snur auf die Farbe.


Der Itemspirale in WoW folgend gibt es 6 verschiedene Itemqualitäten: Grau, Weiß, Grün, Blau, Lila, Orange. Schrott, Brauchbar, Nett, Stark, Episch, Legendär.

Wie der Name "Episch" nun schon vermuten lässt, ist das ein Item, was man unter großen Bemühungen, Anstrengungen, Fehlschlägen etc. sich erkämpft hat, bzw. haben sollte. Was sonst ist daran "episch?"
Das Problem ist hier nun aber die "Iteminflation." Niemand hat mehr größere Bemühungen und Anstrengungen nötig, um sich komplett Lila zu kleiden. Das einzige was man braucht, ist Zeit und Geduld, um sich die Marken zusammen zu farmen.
Zu Beginn von Classic wars schon was besonderes, als 40er Char 'n paar blaue Items zu haben. Und da wo früher der Durchschnitts-WoW-Spieler standardmäßig in blau rumgerannt ist, ists heute komplett lila.
Ein "episches Item" ist einfach nicht mehr episch, wenn's jeder hat.



HDMagosh schrieb:


> 2.Dann lese ich das der Content zu leicht ist, aber von 100 Leuten die meckern, hat höchstens *einer *alle Bosse HM gelegt.So wie damals auch, Ulduar ist zu leicht, aber sogut wie niemand hat Alga gelegt.Genauso wie den LK.


Verglichen zu Classic und BC ist WotLK extrem lächerlich leicht geworden. Auf meinem Weg von 70-80 als Tank lief das Ganze in Instanzen immer ähnlich ab: Mehrere Gruppen pullen, kurz antanken, nuken. Gab ganz selten mal Ausnahmen. Wenn du früher in 'ner 5er-Ini zwei Gruppen gepullt hast, war das fast schon der garantierte Wipe.
Früher gabs auch keine "Hardmodes" und auch keine "Hero Inis." Das war standardmäßig schon so. Da mußteste dich in 5er Inis schon konzentrieren und Spieler, die Brain-AFK waren, hatten da einfach keine Chance.



HDMagosh schrieb:


> 3.Ihr meckert das wow nur Markenfarmen ist und Dailys...Leute es gibt wesentlich mehr Dinge die machen kann, seid mal offener.


ZB? Angeln auf 100 bringen? Alle Erfolge holen? Echt spannend ...



HDMagosh schrieb:


> 4.Dann wird ständig alles mit Classic verglichen, aber es war damals auch genauso leicht b.z.w schwer, das Problem war nur das es kaum guides gab,kaum Add ons, kaum Erfahrene Leute, und man mustte mehr afkler suchen(40er raids)


Sorry, aber das ist mit der größte Bullshit an deinen Aussagen und zeigt, dass du zu Classic noch garnicht gespielt hast, bzw. nie 'nen Raid von innen gesehen hast. Classic Raids waren richtig anspruchsvoll. Gab leichtere und schwerere, aber sie waren im Kern sehr anspruchsvoll. Wenn da nur 1-2 Leute 'nen Fehler gemacht haben, war's das für die anderen 38-39 Leute. Selbst Trash Mobs waren tödlich, wenn man nicht wußte, was sie machen oder wie man sie tanken muß.

Und Guides, sowie (Raid-) AddOns gabs auch schon damals. Aber die spielerischen Anforderungen an jeden einzelnen waren höher. Heute ists nur noch "Bring the player, not the skill."



HDMagosh schrieb:


> würde ihr keine Add ons nutzen und keine guides lesen,dann wäre es wieder schwerer.Also seid ihr schuld.Ausserdem ist es normal das man irgednwann besser wird und somit die anderen Dinge leichter.


Künstlich schwerer, ja. Aber nicht wirklich.



HDMagosh schrieb:


> 5.Nicht wow ist schuld,ihr seid es,es liegt an Euch, ihr seid diejenigen die Gearscore nutzen und damit die Gruppen suche noch Oberflächliger machen. Ihr seid die jenigen die nur Gilden als zweckbündnisse anseht um Items zu bekommen.


Und was zeigt dir das? Vielleicht wie kaputt und oberflächlich das Raid-System von WoW geworden ist? Gabs damals alles nicht. Du hast nur einen Stammplatz in Raids bekommen, wenn du dich auch verdient gemacht hast, entweder auf dem Server oder in deiner Gilde.



HDMagosh schrieb:


> 6.
> die leute die weinen das es zu schwer ist ,wollen gern bloss fix epixx looten und mit leuchtenen Waffen und Schultern rumposen, was anderes verstehe ich kaum darunter. Macht doch kein Spass.


Und deswegen hat Blizzard auch den Anspruch runtergesetzt. Wenn es zu schwer ist, spielen weniger und es fließt weniger Geld in die Kasse. Und mal ehrlich, als Blizzard Chef würden mir auch die Tränen kommen, wenn ich zur monatlichen Abrechnung nur einen Geldeingang von $10.000.000,- statt $100.000.000,- hätte. Das ist klar, dass man da was tun muß.



HDMagosh schrieb:


> Die Leute die meckern das es zu leicht ist, wollen mehr beachtung haben, weil sie nicht merh so einzigartig sind.
> Es gibt noch viele Dinge mehr, aber ich lass es erstmal so stehn.


Und du glaubst, du siehst die Dinge in ihrem wahren Licht? WoW hatte damals zu Classic eine "Seele." Es war die Warcraft-Welt und -Geschichte, die man seit Warcraft I "Orcs & Humans" als Spielt kennt, in eine Online Welt transportiert. Das Gefühl ansich war schon episch. Heute hat WoW keine Seele mehr. Es ist nur noch eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau für Blizzard, vergewaltigt und ausgeschlachtet, um soviele Spieler wie möglich an den Karren zu binden.
Und wenn die Plattform schon so oberflächlich ist, was erwartet man da von den Leuten, die es spielen? Gleiches zieht gleiches an.


----------



## Braamséry (13. Juli 2010)

Mag ja sein, dass es auf Ulduar zutrifft, aber PDK haben soviele Gilden clear im 10er HM und im 25er habens viele auf 4/5, dass ich nicht glaube, dass da vielmehr anspruch drinsteckt, sry.


----------



## Kankru (13. Juli 2010)

Das mit den Epics seh ich nicht so, zu Pre- und BC Zeiten musste man mehr dafür tun!
Am geilsten fand ich es zu Pre-BC Zeiten, als man sein Gear für Raids gesammelt hat, wenn man dann in Scholo war und zufällig doch mal ein Epic gedropt ist, da war die Freude richtig gross!
Und T-Set gegen Marken (finden viele gut, ich weiß) find ich auch Schrott, wenn in PDK auch Tokens droppen würden, dann würden auch viel mehr Raids gehen.
Erinnert euch an Ulduar, da sind trotzdem noch viele Naxx gegangen um sich ihre Tokens zu besorgen.
Normalerweise müsste jedes Epic aus Instanzen schlechter sein, als jedes Item aus einem Raid, egal welcher 80er Raid!
Naja, ist halt Ansichtssache.
Dieser Thread ist irgendwie wieder nur "Benzin ins Feuer gießen"



> 4.Dann wird ständig alles mit Classic verglichen, aber es war damals auch genauso leicht b.z.w schwer, das Problem war nur das es kaum guides gab,kaum Add ons, kaum Erfahrene Leute, und man mustte mehr afkler suchen(40er raids)



Wenn du meinst!Zu Classic Zeiten konnten die Spieler noch auf Aggro achten, CC war wichtig, AE würde nur bei bestimmten Situationen gebraucht.
Also ist es genauso schwer, wenn man heutzutage in ne HC geht und der Tank anstürmt und alle AE machen, wie früher, als man den Tank antanken lassen musste, ein CC setzen musste und um nicht zu sterben auch erstmal auf das Ziel des Tanks gehen musste!?!?! AHA!


----------



## Sir Wagi (13. Juli 2010)

Der erste Meckerthread, dem ich zustimmen kann xD ...


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Wenn man 3 - 4 Raidtage hat sollte man mal zum Onkel Doktor gehen ^^



Wieso?


----------



## likoria (13. Juli 2010)

/signed

Classic oder Wotlk es kommt auf das gleiche heraus nur die Stats sind größer geworden.
Nur in Wotlk fängt man mit besserem Gear an da man das leichter bekommt ABER dafür bekommt man noch sehr viel besseres im Endcontent.
In Classic fing man mit sehr schlechtem Gear auf 60 an und man hatte es schwer an Gear zukommen.

Ob man jetzt von der Zahl 1 bis 10 geht oder von 80 nach 90 der Unterschied ist doch der gleiche


----------



## Cybereule (13. Juli 2010)

@ Spectrumizer: Sry aber ich finde du weinst nur Classic nach, mehr Inhalt sehe ich nicht...

z.B. setzt du WotLK lvl Inis mit BC Heros gleich... ich z.B. fand die Heros in BC auch nie anspruchsvoll...

Die Zeiten ändern sich, also kann man damit leben oder aufhören mit dem Spiel und mit dem Meckern...


----------



## Petersburg (13. Juli 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 1.ich lese ständig das alle meckern das es eine Epicflut an items gibt.
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Juli 2010)

Der Thread endet sicherlich in einem flame und spam war ^^


----------



## Unkill (13. Juli 2010)

> ZB? Angeln auf 100 bringen? Alle Erfolge holen? Echt spannend ...



Es gibt auch noch andere Sachen, wie zum Beispiel versteckte Orte finden, alte Raids schaffen (vllt. sogar solo), und auch ganz viele andere Sachen, nicht nur die die im WoW Interface sind, wie Erfolge.


----------



## Braamséry (13. Juli 2010)

Cybereule schrieb:


> @ Spectrumizer: Sry aber ich finde du weinst nur Classic nach, mehr Inhalt sehe ich nicht...
> 
> z.B. setzt du WotLK lvl Inis mit BC Heros gleich... ich z.B. fand die Heros in BC auch nie anspruchsvoll...
> 
> Die Zeiten ändern sich, also kann man damit leben oder aufhören mit dem Spiel und mit dem Meckern...



Aber eine BC Hero in 5min gabs nicht, wenn ich mich recht erinner. Und darin T-Sets farmen war auch nicht möglich. 
Bzw EQ was fas genauso in Raids dropped.

Fällt also weg.



Unkill schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch andere Sachen, wie zum Beispiel versteckte Orte finden, alte Raids schaffen (vllt. sogar solo), und auch ganz viele andere Sachen, nicht nur die die im WoW Interface sind, wie Erfolge.



alte Raids solo schaffen gab es zu BC praktisch nicht. Erfolge nur zum Ende. 
2/3 Sachen gab es damals so nicht. 

Und trotzdem was es nicht langweilig.

Wenn man die Langeweile jetzt so überbrücken muss scheint da ja was zu fehlen, richtig?


----------



## Lunammar (13. Juli 2010)

ich geb den te auch recht warum fragt ihr euch? ganz einfach

gearscore ist müll ich gucke wenn ich nen raid aufmache ganz genau das equip an wie ist es verzaubert wie ist es gesockelt wie sieht die skillung aus ( must have/ exotisch/chaotisch?)

guides lese ich zwar auch aber was bringt das einen? genau fast nix man kann sich zwar in guides insperieren lassen welche taktik man bei einen fight verfolgt aber nur die praxis bringt die erfahrung und nur so kann man sich verbessern

und bevor ich noch std lang weiter schreibe hör ich lieber auf


----------



## Cybereule (13. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Aber eine BC Hero in 5min gabs nicht, wenn ich mich recht erinner. Und darin T-Sets farmen war auch nicht möglich.
> Bzw EQ was fas genauso in Raids dropped.
> 
> Fällt also weg.
> ...


Nichts fällt weg...T ist nicht das non-plus , ausser bei einem guten Setboni( damals wie heute )...man konnte auch Marken in den Heros farmen und sich non-T Eq kaufen, dass auch besser sein  konnte als ein T-Stück... Ocu schaffst du auch nicht in 5 Minuten, somanche BC hero konnte man gegen Ende auch in 8 Minuten schaffen ( gibt nette Timeruns )... 


Sagt dir das "zum Beispiel" am Anfang einer Aufzählung etwas?


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Juli 2010)

Cybereule schrieb:


> @ Spectrumizer: Sry aber ich finde du weinst nur Classic nach, mehr Inhalt sehe ich nicht...


Natürlich "weine" ich Classic nach. Gut erkannt, Sherlock. Es war ein ganz anderes Spielerlebnis, als das, was man heute von WoW geboten bekommt. Wie schon gesagt, damals hatte WoW eine Seele. Heute ists nur noch ein oberflächliches Item-gefarme.



Cybereule schrieb:


> z.B. setzt du WotLK lvl Inis mit BC Heros gleich... ich z.B. fand die Heros in BC auch nie anspruchsvoll...


Nun, BC war der Anfang vom Ende.



Cybereule schrieb:


> Die Zeiten ändern sich, also kann man damit leben oder aufhören mit dem Spiel und mit dem Meckern...


Ich hab aufgehört zu spielen. Aber meckern werde ich immer. Blizzard hat WoW aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen vergewaltigt und treibt es immer weiter. Und das ist in meinen Augen einfach nur traurig.


----------



## Braamséry (13. Juli 2010)

Gegen Ende ist immer toll. Nur leider brauchte man "gegen Ende" die Markenteile meist nichtmehr.

Wir haben nur für Inis wie Burg Anfangs schon nach ein paar maalen in 15mins geschafft.
Das hat man selbst im BW nicht geschafft. Nicht annähernd.

Gegen Anfang sah es zu BC anders aus. Und bisauf Occu ist alles an Anfangsheros sehr sehr schnell machbar wenn man die Events wie in HDS rausnimmt.

Ein Beispiel ist auch kritisierbar. Man hätte auch alles aufzählen können. Dann kann man sich das z.B. sparen.


----------



## Cybereule (13. Juli 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Und du glaubst, du siehst die Dinge in ihrem wahren Licht?



Um dich mal selber zu zitieren... hör doch auf zu meckern, oder kommste du nicht davon los? Finde ich doch schon merkwürdig, denn ich meine, dass du damit nichts mehr am Hut hast. Deine Meinung, sowie meine Meinung, spiegelt niemals das Spielempfinden aller Leute dar...


@ Braamséry:

Wer braucht T9 denn heute gegen Ende?

Edit: Ich hab die Aufzählung nicht verfasst.


----------



## Shelung (13. Juli 2010)

Absolut Falsch.


ICC ist zu LEICHT. Dein argument mit algalon und hm ist dafür aber kein grund.


Nur weil es einen hm gibt oder algalon macht das trotzdem den Raid nicht schwerer.


Schauen wir mal... Die ersten 3 boss legste schonmal im afk mode.
Den 4ten musste nur ein wenig mehr dmg haben.

Dann modermine und fauldarm. Sowas ist für mich ein erster und zweiter boss.

Die retlichen bosse sind dagegen wieder in ordnung.


Die ini ist zu leicht weil die ersten 4 bosse ein witz sind. Sie sind einfach zu leicht und aus diesem grund verlängert auch niemand eine id.
Klingt komich ist aber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Würde man nun die ersten 4 bosse etwas aufwerten und damit meine ich nicht der boss muss imba dmg haben oder so sondern die spieler, heiler und tanks müssen sich richtig doll bewegen dann. Würde keiner so leicht mehr sagen icc wäre zu leicht und zudem könnte man bewegungsfaule schon am anfang aussortieren.


----------



## Braamséry (13. Juli 2010)

Cybereule schrieb:


> @ Braamséry:
> 
> Wer braucht T9 denn heute gegen Ende?
> 
> Edit: Ich hab die Aufzählung nicht verfasst.



Wer raiden will, braucht T9. 
Ob gegen Ende oder nicht.

Edit: Hab ne kl. Korrektur vorgenommen


----------



## Cybereule (13. Juli 2010)

Icc als leicht zu betiteln, weil die ersten Bosse einfach sind, ist idiotisch.

Icc als leichtER zu betiteln, weil die ersten Bosse einfach sind, ist schon besser...

Najentus und Supremus in BT waren auch nicht der Kracher und haben für Enttäuschung gesorgt... Akama ist für mich der Sauerfang in ICC...alles nicht das non plus ultra, trotzdem ist für viele BT raidtechnisch sehr anspruchsvoll, weil es am Ende nunmal so schwer (?) wurde.


Edit: Wer raiden will, brauchte damals auch schon ein Einsteigerequipment, dass man in Kara ( später nicht sonderlich schwer ), Heros (auch wenn längerwierig), in spezi. Equipment für eine Berufsklasse ( Drachenlederset etc.) und anderswo auch finden konnte...


----------



## Raindog (13. Juli 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> 4.Dann wird ständig alles mit Classic verglichen, aber es war damals auch genauso leicht b.z.w schwer, das Problem war nur das es kaum guides gab,kaum Add ons, kaum Erfahrene Leute, und man mustte mehr afkler suchen(40er raids)
> ...




Liegt mMn in der Natur des Menschen. "Früher war alles besser" ist ein zeitloses Mantra veralteter Relikte aus vergangenen Tagen die ihrer Jugend nachweinen. Es ist ganz natürlich, dass das menschliche Gehirn sich im Laufe der Zeit lieber an "schöne und gute" Erinnerungen erinnert, als an "böse und schlechte"
Wie du sehr richtig bemerkst: Damals war es nicht anders als Heute. Die Situation und die EInflüsse mögen sich geringfügig geändert haben. Trotzdem:

"Same shit, different day!"


Dog


----------



## gerome234 (13. Juli 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Natürlich "weine" ich Classic nach. Gut erkannt, Sherlock. Es war ein ganz anderes Spielerlebnis, als das, was man heute von WoW geboten bekommt. Wie schon gesagt, damals hatte WoW eine Seele. Heute ists nur noch ein oberflächliches Item-gefarme.
> 
> 
> Nun, BC war der Anfang vom Ende.
> ...



Jaja, Classic war super, ich brauchte Monate um nur ansatzweise MC zu gehen. Ob das jetzt toll sein soll, kA aber ich habe keine Lust 3 Stunden in einer Ini zu hocken, mir qualvoll ein D, bzw. T Set zu holen damit ich einmal verdammt nochmal MC gehen kann. Was man an Classíc gut findet weiß ich nicht, aber naja, jedem das seine. Das einzige, was sich an WoW geändert hat, ist, dass die alten Hasen (wie du) den Alten Zeiten nachtrauern, und dass WoW nicht mehr so Zeitaufwendig ist. Ich freu mich, obwohl ich finde, dass BC die perfekte Mischung war, die Inis waren zwar nicht so anspruchsvoll, aber trotzdem waren sie etwas schwieriger. Wer aber meint, dass man sich die Epixx qualvoll erarbeiten muss, der hat zuviel Zeit. Damals waren die Leute vielleicht netter, aber das wars auch schon.(Obwohl auf unserem Server die Leute, die ich kenne, nicht unnett sind) Und dass heute WoW nur mehr ein oberflächliches Item Gefarme ist stimmt nicht. Zu Classic Zeiten musste man vieeeeeeeel mehr Farmen als heute. Heute bist du in einer Woche full epic, was ich nicht schlimm finde, da jeder die Chance haben soll den Lichkönig zu legen. Jeder der das anders sieht glaubt nur, dass sie nicht mehr mit ihren super dollen Epixx in OG rumposen können. Ist nur meine Bescheidene Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (13. Juli 2010)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Icc als leicht zu betiteln, weil die ersten Bosse einfach sind, ist idiotisch.
> 
> Icc als leichtER zu betiteln, weil die ersten Bosse einfach sind, ist schon besser...
> 
> Najentus und Supremus in BT waren auch nicht der Kracher und haben für Enttäuschung gesorgt... Akama ist für mich der Sauerfang in ICC...alles nicht das non plus ultra, trotzdem ist für viele BT raidtechnisch sehr anspruchsvoll, weil es am Ende nunmal so schwer (?) wurde,



Stimmt schon. Man kann eine Instanz nicht nach den ersten Bossen beurteilen.

Allerdings muss man auch sehen warum sie so, vermdeindlich, schwer ist.

ICC als Beispiel ist sehr geeignet.

Es haben 7.700 Gilden den LK 25 NH down.
23.000 im 10er

Sindragosa 10 HM: 8800 Gilden
Sindragosa 25 HM: 2700

Den LK zu nehmen beim HM is dumm. Er ist ein wirklich sehr sehr schwerer Boss.

Trotzdem kann man schon sehen warum der Unterschied so groß ist. 
Es gibt viele Gilden, die keine 25er Raids bilden können, ganz einfach.

Dadurch entsteht schonma ne große Lücke.

Da spielt anderes nur eine geringe Rolle, weil der Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht alzusehr steigt. Meist nichtmal linear zur Spielerzahl.


----------



## Cybereule (13. Juli 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Liegt mMn in der Natur des Menschen. "Früher war alles besser" ist ein zeitloses Mantra veralteter Relikte aus vergangenen Tagen die ihrer Jugend nachweinen. Es ist ganz natürlich, dass das menschliche Gehirn sich im Laufe der Zeit lieber an "schöne und gute" Erinnerungen erinnert, als an "böse und schlechte"
> Wie du sehr richtig bemerkst: Damals war es nicht anders als Heute. Die Situation und die EInflüsse mögen sich geringfügig geändert haben. Trotzdem:
> 
> "Same shit, different day!"
> ...






gerome234 schrieb:


> Jaja, Classic war super, ich brauchte Monate um nur ansatzweise MC zu gehen. Ob das jetzt toll sein soll, kA aber ich habe keine Lust 3 Stunden in einer Ini zu hocken, mir qualvoll ein D, bzw. T Set zu holen damit ich einmal verdammt nochmal MC gehen kann. Was man an Classíc gut findet weiß ich nicht, aber naja, jedem das seine. Das einzige, was sich an WoW geändert hat, ist, dass die alten Hasen (wie du) den Alten Zeiten nachtrauern, und dass WoW nicht mehr so Zeitaufwendig ist. Ich freu mich, obwohl ich finde, dass BC die perfekte Mischung war, die Inis waren zwar nicht so anspruchsvoll, aber trotzdem waren sie etwas schwieriger. Wer aber meint, dass man sich die Epixx qualvoll erarbeiten muss, der hat zuviel Zeit. Damals waren die Leute vielleicht netter, aber das wars auch schon.(Obwohl auf unserem Server die Leute, die ich kenne, nicht unnett sind) Und dass heute WoW nur mehr ein oberflächliches Item Gefarme ist stimmt nicht. Zu Classic Zeiten musste man vieeeeeeeel mehr Farmen als heute. Heute bist du in einer Woche full epic, was ich nicht schlimm finde, da jeder die Chance haben soll den Lichkönig zu legen. Jeder der das anders sieht glaubt nur, dass sie nicht mehr mit ihren super dollen Epixx in OG rumposen können. Ist nur meine Bescheidene Meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei beidem Stimme ich zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gut getroffen!


----------



## Cybereule (13. Juli 2010)

@ Post unter mir:

Sunwell(letzte Instanz) = Nach und nach

ICC (letzte Instanz) = Nach und nach (PDK war halt doch nun ohne das "o" sehr einfach, trotzdem nach und nach freigeschaltet, sei es drum..)

Auch nachdem alles frei war, konnten nichtmal die Progilden alle HM durchrushen (einschließlich LK, auch wenn es halt das Extrembeispiel ist :x )


----------



## szene333 (13. Juli 2010)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Icc als leicht zu betiteln, weil die ersten Bosse einfach sind, ist idiotisch.
> 
> Icc als leichtER zu betiteln, weil die ersten Bosse einfach sind, ist schon besser...




Doch ICC ist zu leicht. Es handelt sich hier immerhin um die letzte Raidinstanz des Addons. Warum glaubst Du denn, ist es ínzwischen so, dass Bosse oder Flügel erst nach un nach freigegeben werden? Damit die Progilden die Ini nicht nach 2 Wochen clear haben. Es gibt dafür keine andere Erklärung. Natürlich sind die allermeisten Leute nicht in so einer Progilde, aber bis Ende BC hatte Blizz das nicht nötig. Merkst Du was?


----------



## HMC-Pretender (13. Juli 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> 4.Dann wird ständig alles mit Classic verglichen, aber es war damals auch genauso leicht b.z.w schwer [...]



Das ist einfach nicht wahr. Sehr vieles, um nicht zu sagen fast alles, war zu Classiczeiten und auch während BC noch, schwieriger, anspruchsvoller, (Zeit-)aufwändiger als es das heute ist.

Ich habe in Wrath nicht mehr Addons benutzt als auf Level 60. Kein Recount, kein Gearscore, kein Bossmods oder ähnliches, habe mir nicht mal die Aggro anzeigen lassen. Trotzdem konnte ich Instanzen komplett mit AE leerbomben, hatte nach einem Monat questen mein Epic(flug-)mount, war nach zwei Monaten überall wo ichs wollte ehrfürchtig und hatte nach ner Stunde auf 80 bereits die erste heroic hinter mir.

Das dies nicht allein meiner Spielerfahrung geschuldet ist, wird schon am Vergleich zu Burning Crusade klar. Erfahren war ich damals auch aber Die Levelinstanzen dort waren knüppelhart, wenn man nicht grad überstufig war oder die perfekte Gruppenzusammenstellung hatte. Bei Wrath denkt man nur: "häh, bin ich da schon durch oder was?"


----------



## Aranshi (13. Juli 2010)

hm so habe ich das noch nie betrachtet ^^ danke für die aufklärung bin deiner meinung jez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiichi (13. Juli 2010)

Genau meine Meinung ^^
Ich finde es nicht zu leicht dank der HC Option.
Leicht finde ich einen Boss nur wenn ich sehr viel Übung habe (dank hundert mal wipen) aber das heisst ja nicht, dass er liegt ^^

Ich finde, dass die Leute die meinen es wäre zu leicht mal Arthas 25 HC legen sollen oder nicht meckern.


----------



## szene333 (13. Juli 2010)

Chiichi schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung ^^
> Ich finde es nicht zu leicht dank der HC Option.
> Leicht finde ich einen Boss nur wenn ich sehr viel Übung habe (dank hundert mal wipen) aber das heisst ja nicht, dass er liegt ^^
> 
> Ich finde, dass die Leute die meinen es wäre zu leicht mal Arthas 25 HC legen sollen oder nicht meckern.




Da ist er wieder, der "Arthas 25 HC-Joker". Gefällt mir fast schon besser als der "13-Euro-Joker"


----------



## Cybereule (13. Juli 2010)

szene333 schrieb:


> Da ist er wieder, der "Arthas 25 HC-Joker". Gefällt mir fast schon besser als der "13-Euro-Joker"


Herausforderung hat der, der sich Herausforderungen macht... Ich hab noch den "Nackt-LK-NH-Solokill-Joker".Interesse?

Edit: NH, weil es noch möglich ist *öhm*


Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weil ich einen neuen Joker und den LK 25er HM nicht aufpeppen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schiimon (13. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Im 10er sind es 23.000 Gilden.
> Im 25er 7.700 Gilden.
> Viel Spaß beim Widerlegen.



http://www.wowprogress.com/

im 25er gerade mal 239 Gilden, hast dich um nur 3200% verschätzt


----------



## szene333 (13. Juli 2010)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Herausforderung hat der, der sich Herausforderungen macht... Ich hab noch den "Nackt-LK-NH-Solokill-Joker".Interesse?




Wir untoten entblößen uns nicht 

Aber wieso NH?


----------



## Resch (13. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Stimmt schon. Man kann eine Instanz nicht nach den ersten Bossen beurteilen.
> 
> Allerdings muss man auch sehen warum sie so, vermdeindlich, schwer ist.
> 
> ...



Und nun versuch mal rauszufinden wieviele Gilden das ohne den Buff geschafft haben....da sind es vielleicht von den 7,7k im 25er noch sagen wir 2k. Wems zu leicht ist der soll den Buff ausmachen, nur anscheinend macht das keiner weil dann würde es ja wieder alles länger dauern.

Ich finde es genau richtig so wie es ist.


----------



## Redrak (13. Juli 2010)

Was zu leicht ist (auch wenn ich es gut finde weil ich selber Gelegenheitsspieler bin) ist dass man nur noch Marken sammeln muss um an gute Ausrüstung zu kommen.
So kann man zum Beispiel die T-10 Schultern oder Handschuhe in einem Monat bekommen wenn man einmal am Tag für ca. ne halbe Stunde spielt.Natürlich geht es auch schneller wenn man noch Weekly macht aber ich gehe hier mal nur von der täglichen Hero ini aus.


----------



## Fenrieyr (13. Juli 2010)

Also wenn ich mal was anderes mache in wow dann is das ieinen schönen ort aususchen und chillen, halt die welt der kriegskunst kennen lernen und genießen, mit freunden was lustiges machen oda pvp


----------



## Starfros (13. Juli 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> 4.Dann wird ständig alles mit Classic verglichen, aber es war damals auch genauso leicht b.z.w schwer, das Problem war nur das es kaum guides gab,kaum Add ons, kaum Erfahrene Leute, und man mustte mehr afkler suchen(40er raids)




Da stimme ich Dir nicht zu, weil du mit sicherheit nicht zu Classic Zeiten gespielt hast.



HDMagosh schrieb:


> würde ihr keine Add ons nutzen und keine guides lesen,dann wäre es wieder schwerer.Also seid ihr schuld.Ausserdem ist es normal das man irgednwann besser wird und somit die anderen Dinge leichter.




Hier stimme ich Dir zu, aber es würde keiner machen genauso wie man den jetzigen 25% Buff in ICC ablehnen kann aber keiner macht es. Was man hat , hat man.





HDMagosh schrieb:


> 5.Nicht wow ist schuld,ihr seid es,es liegt an Euch, ihr seid diejenigen die Gearscore nutzen und damit die Gruppen suche noch Oberflächliger machen.




Würde es dieses Addon nicht geben liest man bestimmt im Handels channel " suche Leute für ICC , NUR mit Item lvl 251 + (264/251)


----------



## szene333 (13. Juli 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Und nun versuch mal rauszufinden wieviele Gilden das ohne den Buff geschafft haben....da sind es vielleicht von den 7,7k im 25er noch sagen wir 2k. Wems zu leicht ist der soll den Buff ausmachen, nur anscheinend macht das keiner weil dann würde es ja wieder alles länger dauern.
> 
> Ich finde es genau richtig so wie es ist.



Zur Schwierigkeit des LK sag ich ja nichtmal was. Aber eine Instanz hat mehr als einen Boss.


----------



## Braamséry (13. Juli 2010)

Schiimon schrieb:


> http://www.wowprogress.com/
> 
> im 25er gerade mal 239 Gilden, hast dich um nur 3200% verschätzt



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.

Wenn da steht: 

im 25er sind 7.700

steht da nicht:

im 25er HM sinds 7.700



Resch schrieb:


> Und nun versuch mal rauszufinden wieviele Gilden das ohne den Buff geschafft haben....da sind es vielleicht von den 7,7k im 25er noch sagen wir 2k. Wems zu leicht ist der soll den Buff ausmachen, nur anscheinend macht das keiner weil dann würde es ja wieder alles länger dauern.
> 
> Ich finde es genau richtig so wie es ist.



Nanana, wir wollen doch keine Ausflüchte suchen, oder?

Die HMs gehören zum Spiel. Ist ja klar und viele sagen, dass sie zum Content dazugehören.
Jez wollen wir aber nicht vergessen, dass der Buff auch dazugehört.

Der Buff spielt keine Rolle. Er ist im Spiel und darf genutzt werden.
Genauso wie die HMs bei den Meisten von euch als Content zählen.


----------



## Cybereule (13. Juli 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> Da stimme ich Dir nicht zu, weil du mit sicherheit nicht zu Classic Zeiten gespielt hast.



Berichte, berichte mein Herr...


Die Meinungen zu Classic sind zweigespalten...mein Bekanntenkreis fand es nicht so schön jedem nachrennen zu müssen und manche Rollen in Raids waren einfach anspruchslos ( tank=genug Aggro aufbauen / Jäger= Autoshot / Pala=buffen/ Heildruide= Anregen weitergeben )


----------



## Cybereule (13. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
> 
> Wenn da steht:
> 
> ...


Klar, die HM und der Buff sind beide optional, jedoch liegt der LK 25er HM trotz starken Buff auch nicht überall.

Man kann als non-plus auch LK ohne den Buff machen (obwohl das EQ mittlerweile wohl leider besser ist als am Anfang). Das wäre das optionale (fast) Maximum...die Option ist da, wie der HM, wer aber keine Optionen mag, der soll sich auch nicht beschweren...


----------



## Geroniax (13. Juli 2010)

1. Das Problem ist nicht die Epic flut, zumindest nicht aus meiner Sicht, sonder vielmehr das der unterschied zwischen den Epixx so gewaltig ist. In Burning Crusade fin es mit Itemlvl 110 bei den Epix an ca. und hörte bei 145 auf. Das sind 30 zähler unterschied. Bei Wotlk fängt es bei 200 an und hört bei 286 auf (?) Das ist wohl eher der knack Punkt.

2.Das ist gut möglich, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Spiele meistens PvP und kümmer mich wenig im PvE

3. Man kann mehr machen, ja. Jedoch setzten es die meisten Raids als vorraussetzung das man sich mit marken ein Gear gekauft hat. Niemanden kümmert es ob man Hitcap sowie Waffenkunde cap hat und 5k dps macht. Solang man nicht irgendwas mit min. Itemlvl 251 hat, wird man nicht mitgenommen. So zumindest auf mein Server.

4. AddOns wie DBM gab es damals auch. Nicht die selben zwangsweise aber ähnliche. Zudem war es damals nicht leichter zu raiden und somit wollen alle Classic zurück. Nein damals haben Lila sachen einfach was bedeutet. Man musste einfach mehr in Bewegung setzten als einfach mit 3 Maus klicks sich in eine Hero anzumelden und dort mal ein paar Bosse hauen, die nichteinmal groß schwerer sind wie die Trashes.

5. Die Leute die über Gearscore motzen benutzen es auch nicht. Die jenigen die denken somit könnte man nur gute Leute finden nutzen es. WoW ist es im dem sinne schuld das sie dieses AddOn noch nicht verbieten, da es Potenziel leute abgrenzt. Das ist einfach moralisch nicht kompatibel.

6. Die Leute wollen nicht fixx Epixx looten sondern haben einfach Probleme den heutigen Raidanschluss zu finden. Bei uns soll man für Icc10er eine avg von 245 mitnehmen. Allerdings müsste man dafür hin und wieder in Pdk25er. Aber keiner geht mehr da rein weil jeder nurnoch Icc macht. Somit können also neue Spieler kaum an raids teilnehmen, außer sie kennen vielleicht jemanden dort.


----------



## Braamséry (13. Juli 2010)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Klar, die HM und der Buff sind beide optional, jedoch liegt der LK 25er HM trotz starken Buff auch nicht überall.
> 
> Man kann als non-plus auch LK ohne den Buff machen (obwohl das EQ mittlerweile wohl leider besser ist als am Anfang). Das wäre das optionale (fast) Maximum...die Option ist da, wie der HM, wer aber keine Optionen mag, der soll sich auch nicht beschweren...



Klar. Nur ist der wirklich verdammt schwer. Und durch die begrenzte Tryzahl können Fehler oft nicht vorort geklärt werden. Bzw. zum richtigen Zeitpunkt.

Deshalb habe ich ihn oben auch nicht genommen. Ich habe Syndragos genommen, weil ich einen bestimmten Vergleich zeigen wollte.


----------



## szene333 (13. Juli 2010)

Ich habe immer noch keine Antwort bekommen. Warum werden Flügel/Bosse erst nach und nach freigegeben???


----------



## Cybereule (13. Juli 2010)

Ja, ich weiss, dass er verdammt schwer ist, da würden auch nochmal 5 oder 10 Prozente nicht viel rütteln, da wenn einer ein Fehler macht, es schon die Entscheidung sein kann, es ist aber nunmal eine Herausforderung der man sich stellen kann (!). Das ist nunmal so und widerspricht bisher keinem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (13. Juli 2010)

szene333 schrieb:


> Ich habe immer noch keine Antwort bekommen. Warum werden Flügel/Bosse erst nach und nach freigegeben???


Progressbremse, die es schon immer gab und die es geben wird...da hast du Recht, aber Unrecht hast du in dem sinnlosen Durchrushen, was ohne Buff fast unmöglich ist/war..


Gegenfrage: Warum entblößen sich Untote nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sharas1 (13. Juli 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Jo und Leute die nicht 24 / 7 vor der Kiste hocken gucken mal wieder in die Röhre.
> 
> Wann ich ein Spiel spiele möchte ich bestimmen und nicht der Terminkalender von 9 anderen Leuten.
> 
> Wenn man so spielt und sei es nur einen Tag in der Woche ist das per Definiton schon der Einstieg zu Gruppenzwang und krankhaftem Spielverhalten.



wenn man das so sieht ist jeder sportverein eine anhäufung von gestörten suchtopfern...^^

ich meine natürlich gruppensportarten...kein schach...^^


----------



## szene333 (13. Juli 2010)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Progressbremse, die es schon immer gab und die es geben wird...da hast du Recht, aber Unrecht hast du in dem sinnlosen Durchrushen, was ohne Buff fast unmöglich ist/war..
> 
> 
> Gegenfrage: Warum entblößen sich Untote nicht
> ...



Wirklich kein schöner Anblick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wahrscheinlich würde das allein den LK schon zu Fall bringen.


----------



## Weissnet (13. Juli 2010)

Das eigentliche Probleme ist die Gesellschaft/Menschheit =P


----------



## Reollyn (13. Juli 2010)

an alle leute die sich über wow und die zukunft ( was noch passieren wird, obwohl noch nichts released ist ) totheulen:

kümmert euch mal um eure sozialenkontakte, pflegt mal andere hobbys und heult doch mal bei eurem arbeitgeber so rum.ÄH schon wieder 2 stunden mehr dann kann ich ja garnicht schneller nach hause und suchten..mimimimi KOTZ


----------



## Samweisbilbo (13. Juli 2010)

Ist schon interessant, wie manche hier immer wieder schreiben, ICC wäre zu leicht.
Mann denkt mal nach...wenn ihr da logischerweise mit ner Gruppe rein geht, die Itemlevel 264 hat, klar, aber geht doch mal rein mit dem Equip, was ihr im normalfall (ohne frostis abfarmen etc.) bekommen würdet, um für ICC bereit zu sein. Ich rede hier von einem Itemlevel von 226-232, dann sieht das ganze schon wieder viel anders aus.
Dass die Hero-Inis so schnell fertig sind, ist auch klar, wenn man mit reinem Equip aus Questbelohnung (ohne ACC-Items) rein geht, geht des auch nicht mehr in 5 Minuten.
Meckern und immer nur meckern, dass können gute 80% der heutigen WoW Spieler gut, nachdenken, mal ne Taktik ausdenken etc. hm....da scheut es wieder anders aus.
Schaut doch mal im /2...da heisst es doch heut nur noch "ICC10er Stamm sucht xy ab GS 5400"...
Klar ist ICC dann easymode, aber wenn de da mit (schäm für das Wort) Geascore 4500-4900 rein gehst, musst auch noch aufpassen.
Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen...
Der TE hat vollkommen recht!!!!
Statt meckern sollten echt viele mal wieder lernen zu spielen, und mal in ihr Zauberbuch schauen, und werden feststellen, dass dort sehr viel mehr steckt als nur Feuerregen, Salve, Blizzard und co.
Wären nicht alle so versteift auf diesen virtuellen Schw...vergleich namens Recount und Konsortien,und würden CC mal wieder lernen wär WoW ne ganz andere Welt.
Im Grunde sind die die meckern IMMER selbst schuld.
Beispiel Naxx...
Boss für Weekly, was wird heut gemacht? genau es werden paar Leute gesucht im /2, von denen haben im 10er mindestens 7 nen Itemlevel von 232+, im 25er mindestens 18
Dass dort jeder Boss absolut easygoing ist, dürfte wohl klar sein.
Geht aber mal rein mit dem Itemlevel, für welches Naxx gedacht ist (187-200), und macht mal die Spieltaktik wie bisher, hach wird das schön ;-)

Also weniger meckern, sondern mal SELBST was dafür tun, dass es nicht so einfach ist


----------



## Saberclaw (13. Juli 2010)

1) Die Farbe hat durchaus Bedeutung. Es wurde von Anfang an deffiniert, dass die Farbe für eine bestimmte Seltenheit bzw. Stärke steht und wenn violett eben für "episch" steht, dann erwartet man auch etwas entsprechendes darunter.

Beute aus Hero Instanzen finde ich nicht als episch würdig. Derzeit isses ja so, dass alles was über itemlvl 200 hinaus geht episch ist.
Meine Meinung dazu ist folgende:
5er Instanzen sollten nur blaue drops haben dürfen. Wenn man bei epischen items den Itemlvl variieren kann, dann geht das mit blauen Gegenständen auch.
Raids sollten (wie gehabt) nur epische Beute dropen.
So, sollte jetzt eine 5er Instanz rauskommen, deren itemlvl höher ist als die Raidini (z.B. Grube und Naxx im Vergleich), dann könnte man dennoch die Farbe blau beibehalten obwohl die epische Beute aus Naxx schlechter wäre, aber wo ist das Problem? An diesem Punkt würde man es nur auf die Farbe reduzieren, wenn man sich beschwert.

Diese Methode würde aus meiner Sicht das ganze wieder ein bischen auflockern, man könnte auch an der Farbe sehen, was der Spieler an equip und dann ist der Begriff "episch" auch wieder höherwertiger.

Derzeit hängt sich Blizzard einfach zu sehr am Epicwahn auf, weil alle casuals geweint haben, dass sie auch epische Beute haben wollen. Einen anderen Grund sehe ich da nicht.

2) Auch wenn man nicht den ganzen content gesehen hat, hat man durchaus das Recht den erlebten Content einzustufen. Wer sagt denn, dass auch jeder den LK im 25 HM sehen will?
Ich z.B. hab ihn nur im 10er Normal down und das reicht mir, dennoch empfinde ich Wotlk als zu Einsteigerfreundlich und damit einen Tick zu einfach. Is mir scheiss egal, ob die Hardcore prolos meine Meinung anerkennen. Wenn ich mich dazu nur äußern dürfte, wenn ich jeden Dreck im Überhardcore modus gemeisterst haben muss, na dann Prost Mahlzeit.

3) Da Les ich zwar nicht viel von dieser Art Gemecker, aber du hast Recht.

4) Damals gabs auch schon Addons und zum Glück solche wie Gearscore nicht. Aber Veteranen halten gerne an dem Fest was früher besser war. Classic hatte viele Vorzüge, aber auch genauso viele Nachteile. Das Farmen für Raids und die Zeit und Geduld die man aufbrignen musste um 40 Mann für ne Ini zu versammeln und zu leiten... Das war ein Zeitaufwand, der so richtig richtig unnötig war, man hätte kotzen können.

Mit jedem Addon wird etwas altes verabschiedet und etwas neues eingeführt, mit Cataclysm sogar ne ganze Menge neues.
Jeder muss sich dem anpassen, wenn er WoW zocken will. Die Entwickler gestalten das Spiel so wie sie wollen, dass die Spieler ihre Welt erleben werden. Und nicht umgekehrt.

5) Da is was wahres dran, aber das ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs.

6) Das unterschreib ich mal so, auch wenn es mir nicht um die Einzigartigkeit geht, wenn ich sage, dass der content INSGESAMT mir zu leicht erscheint.


----------



## Braamséry (13. Juli 2010)

Samweisbilbo schrieb:


> Ist schon interessant, wie manche hier immer wieder schreiben, ICC wäre zu leicht.
> Mann denkt mal nach...wenn ihr da logischerweise mit ner Gruppe rein geht, die Itemlevel 264 hat, klar, aber geht doch mal rein mit dem Equip, was ihr im normalfall (ohne frostis abfarmen etc.) bekommen würdet, um für ICC bereit zu sein. Ich rede hier von einem Itemlevel von 226-232, dann sieht das ganze schon wieder viel anders aus.



Ilvl 226 ist mal FAIL.

Bleib bei der Wahrheit.

Für ICC 10 wäre es 232
Für ICC 25 wäre es 245

Wenn man untertreibt, kann man Sachen auch gut verdrehen.


----------



## Samweisbilbo (13. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ilvl 226 ist mal FAIL.
> 
> Bleib bei der Wahrheit.
> 
> ...




Hättest Du lesen können, hättest gelesen Itemlevel 226 BIS 232! Wenn ich jemanden in ICC mitnehme der sogar noch nen 200er Item an hat kann ich es schaffen, wenn er seine Klasse beherrscht.

Nur zur Info, ich hatte OHNE Probleme als heal ne Gruppe bekommen und hatte Itemlevel 229, und sogar noch !3! 200er an, was war? ich stand von den 3 heals auf platz 2 und wir kamen bis zum 5.Boss (war Dienstag Abend,und Arbeit rufte,deswegen nicht weiter)
Man kann ohne große Probleme auch mal schwächere mitnehmen, aber das geht nicht mehr in den Kopf von den GS Junkies


----------



## Leviathan666 (13. Juli 2010)

Viele Spieler sind einfach unterfordert und haben keinen Anreiz HMs zu machen. Das kann auch ein Grund dafür sein, dass nur ein geringer Teil Achievments in diesem Bereich vorzuweisen hat.
Warum auch? Finde erstmal gute Leute für die du deine Freizeit opferst. Dann ist der Rest kein Problem.


----------



## szene333 (13. Juli 2010)

Das schlimme ist ja: Die Leute, für die die Raids vereinfacht worden sind, damit sie eben alles sehen können, sind z.B. in der schönsten Ini von Wotlk nicht über Auriaya hinaus gekommen.


----------



## Klobbireturns (13. Juli 2010)

hab mir jetz nich alles durchgelesen, also sorry falls es schon jemand erwähnt haben sollte :->

STIMME DIR AUF JEDEN FALL ZU!

und am meisten Ärgerts mich bei diesen Dalaran-Posern halt, die Gearscore mindest Angaben zum Raiden...

Alle wollen nur schnell in ne ini, ohne Probleme, am besten mit 9 oder 24 leuten die schon alles haben, sodass man selbst alles Abstauben kann...
Ich hab n Heal Twink, dessen niedriegstes Itemlvl 1x 219 ist (Plasmaflorett) und sonst im schnitt so bei 245 bzw 232... ich werde nichma PdK mitgenommen weil mein GS nur 4xxx schlagmichtot ist (Kenn meinen GS nit, will es auch nicht)
Ich weis nur das ich dann endlich ne Gruppe geunden hab, mit ähnlich denkenden...Wir waren alle soooooooooo LOW equipped /ironie off... Obwohl die wenigsten 5 k gs erreicht haben, waren wir in 37minuten ohne Wipe und rumgeheule Durch und viele von uns haben Teile Bekommen mit denen sie was anfangen können.

Das Problem is halt dass das eher selten geworden ist, mann muss ewig Marken Farmen um den GS hochtreiben zu können um in ne ini zu dürfen in der man DANN fast nix mehr braucht... Versteht das wer????


----------



## Karvon (13. Juli 2010)

wow ist nicht mehr das, was es mal war. Nur mehr ein MMORPG mit instanzen. Content ist für mich Housing, Crafting, RP, PVP, Ökonomie, usw....was hat WoW? Intanzen...lol


----------



## Braamséry (13. Juli 2010)

Samweisbilbo schrieb:


> was ihr im normalfall (ohne frostis abfarmen etc.) bekommen würdet, um für ICC bereit zu sein.






Samweisbilbo schrieb:


> Hättest Du lesen können, hättest gelesen Itemlevel 226 BIS 232! Wenn ich jemanden in ICC mitnehme der sogar noch nen 200er Item an hat kann ich es schaffen, wenn er seine Klasse beherrscht.
> 
> Nur zur Info, ich hatte OHNE Probleme als heal ne Gruppe bekommen und hatte Itemlevel 229, und sogar noch !3! 200er an, was war? ich stand von den 3 heals auf platz 2 und wir kamen bis zum 5.Boss (war Dienstag Abend,und Arbeit rufte,deswegen nicht weiter)
> Man kann ohne große Probleme auch mal schwächere mitnehmen, aber das geht nicht mehr in den Kopf von den GS Junkies



Im Normalfall geht man von dem EQ aus was das vorige T-Set einem gibt. 

Und dein Argument WENN jemand seine Klasse beherrscht ist ja toll, aber setzt du das auch um? Ich denke ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Weil 99% der Spieler, die einen Raid aufbauen mittlerweile kappiert haben, dass das Ilvl zwar nicht alles aussagt, aber die Chance, dass er mehr DMG macht eben größer ist. Bzw der max. output größer sein kann. Klar kann jmd mit niedrigerem ilvl genausogut sein wenn er seine klasse beherrscht und der andere nicht so. Aber das weiß man nicht. Und die wenigsten werden auf spiel setzen, dass sie jmd erwischen der ein scheiß ilvl, also nichtso gutes eq hat UND wenig dmg macht als jemanden zu nehmen der gutes eq hat und wenig dmg macht. Dann kommt bei dem mit besserem EQ nämlich mehr raus.

Es stimmt schon, dass es mal zeiten gab wo es anders war. Aber das ist pre-wotlk. Da sollte man seine klasse kennen. Das ist heut egal.


----------



## Samweisbilbo (13. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Im Normalfall geht man von dem EQ aus was das vorige T-Set einem gibt.
> 
> Und dein Argument WENN jemand seine Klasse beherrscht ist ja toll, aber setzt du das auch um? Ich denke ehrlich gesagt nicht.
> 
> Weil 99% der Spieler, die einen Raid aufbauen mittlerweile kappiert haben, dass das Ilvl zwar nicht alles aussagt, aber die Chance, dass er mehr DMG macht eben größer ist. Bzw der max. output größer sein kann. Klar kann jmd mit niedrigerem ilvl genausogut sein wenn er seine klasse beherrscht und der andere nicht so. Aber das weiß man nicht. Und die wenigsten werden auf spiel setzen, dass sie jmd erwischen der ein scheiß ilvl, also nichtso gutes eq hat UND wenig dmg macht als jemanden zu nehmen der gutes eq hat und wenig dmg macht. Dann kommt bei dem mit besserem EQ nämlich mehr raus.




Womit wir wieder beim virtuellen Schwanzvergleich wären. Hauptsache er fährt Schaden und der Boss liegt schnell.
Es ist sowas von egal, ob der Boss in 2 oder 4 Minuten liegt (Bosse mit kurzem Enrage mal aussen vor), im niormalfall schafft man die Bosse locker.
Und auf Deine Frage, ob ich das auch umsetze..JA das tu ich, denn ich will nicht, dass in meiner Gilde nur Honks rumlaufen, die nix anderes können, als bomben und 121212.
Mir sind die Timeruns (wer schafft den Boss wohl am schnellsten) egal, und zum Glück auch unseren Gildies.
Heut sind ja die Leute so krank, dass sie einen mit teilweise grünen Items nicht mal mehr in normale Heros mitnehmen wollen...doch wofür sind Heros? Genau, UM sich zu equippen für die ersten Raids (in dem Falle Naxx)(SS,Grube und HdR mal ausgenommen)
Meine frau spielt gerade nen Magier hoch, nein sie geht nicht auf Arkan, sondern sie sagt, MIR macht Frost mehr Spaß, und zum Glück tut sie das.Sie nutzt auch mal sheep und co, und da ich selbst einen Mage habe, der alle Skillungen schon durch hat, muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen, nur Arkanbeschuss und arkane Geschosse ist nicht der Sinn von nem Mage. Ich bin auch wieder auf Frost gegangen, und fahre trotzdem meine 8k dps. 
Jetzt mag der ein oder andere sagen "mit arkan schaffst aber 12-15k", ja, mag sein, aber ich will Spaß am Spiel und nicht drauf hören was andere wollen...
Ein weiser Mann sagte einmal...
Nur wer gegen den Strom schwimmt, kommt voran....recht hatte er


----------



## Topperharly (13. Juli 2010)

man konnt sich auch damals größtenteils mit epics nur aus inis ausstatten...... ich erinnere mal an t0,5. gut war nicht alles epic aber größter teil. waffen gabs kaum das stimmt..... aber mal unter uns. mc war, wenn man einen guten raid hatte auch net schwer.


----------



## Klobbireturns (13. Juli 2010)

es geht ja nit um Klasse beherschen oder nicht ... der Punkt ist einfach der: Es gibt leute die Raiden am ersten Tag nach erscheinen einer neuen Ini. Solang bis se langweilig ist. OK nichts gegen einzuwenden.

es gibt auch leute die sind nich so schnell.Die sehn sich vlt noch andre ini`s an... Das problem, ähnlich wie es immer ist, wenn das spiel den endcontent erreicht hat. = Zweiklassengesellschaft in Wow

Die ienen Famren den Content nur noch ab wegen einem oder 2 Item`s. Sie nehmen in ihre raids nur die Absolute High end equippten mit. Eig auch kein Problem. Wenn man es sich nicht am Gearscore so festmachen würde das die "lowbobs" gar nirgends mehr hinkommen , ausser sie farmen jeden tag heros ab ... um Marken eq zu bekommen... sehr Toll .

 Da versteh ich das vielen die Lust vergangen ist. Gruppe A heult rum " WoW ist zu einfach" Klar wenn ich mit ner Bundesligamannschafft auf nem Kleinen Dorfhobbyturinier antrete is es einfach...

Und den andern vergehts , weil stupides ini`Grinden echt fürn A.... ist... so far


----------



## Udalrich (13. Juli 2010)

Nehmen wir uns doch einmal ein konkretes Beispiel:

Der Paladin.

Zu Classic-Zeiten: Reine Buff-Maschine.
In einem 40er-Raid war man mit nichts anderem beschäftigt, als Segen zu verteilen. Und wenn man endlich durch war, waren bei den ersten die Buffs schon wieder ausgelaufen. - Gaaanz toller Spielspaß.

Zu BC-Zeiten: Guter Tankheiler. Als DD völlig unbrauchbar. Akzeptabel als 2nd Tank für spezielle Situation.

Zu WotLK-Zeiten: Sehr guter Tankheiler, passabler Nahkampf-DD, guter Tank (Spezialität Gegnergruppen).

Auch wenn viele meckern, dass die Klassen und ihre Fähigkeiten immer weiter angeglichen werden (was eben auch eine Folge des konstanten Balancing-Tunings ist), MIR macht der Paladin erst seit Version 3.0 (Pre-WotLK-Patch) wieder richtig Spaß.
Wenn ich daran zurückdenke, dass Segen einst nach wenigen Minuten ausliefen und ein Siegel nach jedem Richturteil erneuert werden musste, es noch keine "großen Segen" gab, etc. pp.


Seid doch mal ehrlich, der Grund warum viele über die "Casualisierung" meckern, ist dass sie selbst ja so hart für ihre Sachen gearbeitet haben, die andere vermeintlich nachgeschmissen bekommen. Aber so ist das Leben; wie sonst sollte denn jemand, der nach 5 Jahren neu einsteigt jemals auf einen grünen Zweig kommen können?
In Wahrheit profitiert aber auch der Hardcore-Gamer davon. Ich kenne einige, deren 3 oder 4 80er-Chars alle besser ausgerüstet sind als mein Main und alle machen denen wirklich Spaß. - So etwas wäre früher unmöglich gewesen.

Viele hier hören sich an wie mein Großvater. - Der findet auch, dass früher alles besser war. ;-)


----------



## Tuetenpenner (13. Juli 2010)

Auf Non-Hero sollten einfach nur noch blaue Items droppen, dann kommen auch keine dummen Kommentare mehr wie "Hero ist kein Content".


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Juli 2010)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Um dich mal selber zu zitieren... hör doch auf zu meckern, oder kommste du nicht davon los? Finde ich doch schon merkwürdig, denn ich meine, dass du damit nichts mehr am Hut hast.


Willst du mich belehren? Glaubst du, ich höre auf, meine Meinung über WoW zu sagen, nur weil's einer als "meckern" empfindet und es ihn stört? Wo kommen wir denn da hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Cybereule schrieb:


> Deine Meinung, sowie meine Meinung, spiegelt niemals das Spielempfinden aller Leute dar...


Richtig. Worum gehts dir dann hier also? Dass du deiner Meinung mehr Gewicht gibst, als meiner? Vielleicht weil ich "meckere" und du nicht? Also aus meiner Sicht meckerst du grad über den "Meckerer." Und ich will nicht wissen, über was für Dinge du dich noch so aufregst, die aus meinen Augen Banalitäten wären.

Ich hab 'ne Meinung und die vertrete ich auch. Blizzard hat WoW aus wirtschaftlichen und totalitären Gründen versaut. Punkt.


----------



## Orgoron (13. Juli 2010)

szene333 schrieb:


> Ich habe immer noch keine Antwort bekommen. Warum werden Flügel/Bosse erst nach und nach freigegeben???



Blizz will halt das auch die krankesten Zocker mal die Kiste ausmachen allerdings haben die Freaks das System mit ihren Twinks ausgehebelt.

Deswegen will wohl auch Blizz das System mit Cata wieder abschaffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orgoron (13. Juli 2010)

sharas1 schrieb:


> wenn man das so sieht ist jeder sportverein eine anhäufung von gestörten suchtopfern...^^
> 
> ich meine natürlich gruppensportarten...kein schach...^^



Ich wollte schon was schreiben weil ich genau wusste das das Argument kommt.

WoW ist *kein *Sportverein und der vergleich ist auch völlig untauglich.


Eins muss ich aber noch los weden:


Vieleicht leigt es auch einfach daran das ihr nicht so Imba und die anderen nicht solche Noobs sind wie ihr immer meint, vielen Spieler fehlt möglicherweise einfach nur die nötige Zeit.


----------



## Voldemôrd (13. Juli 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Blizz will halt das auch die krankesten Zocker mal die Kiste ausmachen allerdings haben die Freaks das System mit ihren Twinks ausgehebelt.
> 
> Deswegen will wohl auch Blizz das System mit Cata wieder abschaffen.
> 
> ...



Man kann sich alles schönreden, so ein quatsch, warum sollte Blizz wollen das sie die Kiste ausmachen wenn gerade neuer content draussen ist und sonst nicht, quatsch das machen sie nur damit die Ultra GIlden nicht nach einem Tag den gesamten neuen content durch haben, mit der Schrittweisen Freischaltung stellen sie sicher das alle ne weile beschäftigt sind


----------



## Wutprobe (13. Juli 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 1.ich lese ständig das alle meckern das es eine Epicflut an items gibt.
> 
> ...



/sign 

mehr gibts nicht zu sagen ^^


----------



## Herr Hering (13. Juli 2010)

ich muss dem te leider in einem winzigen puntk wiedersprechen , von denen die sagen es is zu leicht wird niemand den lk hm down haben alle hardcore gilden sagen das es nicht leicht ist


----------



## Sinthorass (13. Juli 2010)

nun ja. Die Hero Innis sind mittlerweile stinke langweilig, gefühlte 1.000x durchgerauscht wie wohl die meisten. Einen tieferen Sinn gibt es nicht, da es witzlos ist, mit fettestem Gear Bosse von vor 2 Jahren zu erlegen. Gleiches galt für Naxx, Ulduar, Pdk, AK und ICC. Ich sehe ehrl. gesagt nun überhaupt keinen Sinn, durch diese Instanzen noch zu laufen. Der Marken wegen? Wohl kaum. Um dem einen, fehlenden Item hinterherzurennen? Sicher nicht. Spaß? Nicht mehr - im Gegenteil - . Wir gammeln seid Monaten letztendlich nur rum, Main u. Twink sind wunderbar ausgestattet. Und nu? Rare Mobs jagen und Kräuterfarmerei könnte ich alternativ noch anbieten, dumm nur, wenn man alle ebenfalls schon erlegt hat bzw. sämtliche Kräuter dutzendfach ohnehin schon hat. Langsam wird es zäh, sehr zäh um ehrlich zu sein. Und wenn man sich die Raids mittlerweile anschaut, so laufen meist eh nur noch Twinks mit. Um ganz ehrl. zu sein, LK fehlt mir. Nur habe ich keine Lust, an zwei Abenden über Stunden durch ICC wieder laufen zu müssen. So richtig 'schön zu reden' braucht man den Käse hier eigentlich nicht zur Zeit und ich frage mich, wie ich die kommenden Monate bis Cata überhaupt überbrücken soll. Die Luft ist raus, so beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab. Dauert einfach zu lang. So langsam mache ich mich eher mit Abschied vertraut, als umgekehrt.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (13. Juli 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 1.ich lese ständig das alle meckern das es eine Epicflut an items gibt.
> 
> ...



stimmt die community ist scheiße. daher ist das spiel auch so ein ausgekotzter bullshit.


----------



## Tontaube (13. Juli 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 1.ich lese ständig das alle meckern offener...
> Text
> ...



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boddakiller (13. Juli 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> 6.
> ...




richtig, es gibt auch noch anderer dinge in WoW außer items durch die man was besonderes ist. ( Gold Cap, besondere Erfolge uswusw... ) und das muss auch nicht immer langweilig sein.


----------



## EisblockError (13. Juli 2010)

Dem einzigen Punkt dem ich da zustimmen kann ist Punkt 4.

Der Rest ist ein deiner Ansicht sehr falsch.

WoW IST neben Twinken einfach nur Markenfarmen.

Es GIBT einen unterschied zwischen lila und blau, der sich nicht auf Werte reduzieren lässt.

Wenn man von Content zu leicht spricht, zählen HMs nicht dazu.

Hardmodes sind nur für Leute wie dich die sich leicht zufrieden stellen lassen.


----------



## Aeiouz (13. Juli 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 1.ich lese ständig das alle meckern das es eine Epicflut an items gibt.
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Van Chris89 (13. Juli 2010)

keks zum whine? wenn dir die community net gefällt geh n andres game zocken, dein post hier ändert eh nicht das verhalten der leute (die auch teilweise ihre gründe haben). und dein post ist alles andere als neutral, sondern sehr subjektiv..


----------



## Assor (13. Juli 2010)

Classic und BC waren vorallem in einer Sache anders. Die Raids haben aufeinander aufgebaut. Heute kann man alle vorhergehenden Tiers überspringen ohne einen Raid zu betreten.
Wie war es früher (ausser die Gilde hat einen mitgenommen)? Genau, ohne Kara / Gruul / Maggi kein Eye Und SSC. Ohne SSC und Eye kein BT und MH. Ohne BT und MH kein SWP. Und genau diesen längerdauernden Progress konnte man Random nicht bestreiten. Markengear kamm erst viel später und hat dazu deutlich mehr gekostet bzw. auch keine Tier Teile spendiert. Ähnlich war es in Vanilla. Vanilla ohne Gilde war wie ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, man konnte so oft Scholo, Strat oder die BR Instanzen besuchen, über MC sind selbst später keine Random Gruppen hinaus gekommen.

Heutzutage springt man frisch 80 in die Random 5er Maschine, kommt gut besprückt in den 5k GS ICC Run, lootet die ersten 4 Bosse, sammelt Marken und hat mittlerweile 6k GS. Im Vergleich dazu: Wieviele BT (Tier 3 von BC, also das Gegenstück zu ICC (lol@PDK)) Randomgruppen gab es zum Release und bis zur Veröffentlich der 2.4 Markenitems, selbst nach der Veröffentlichung? 0. Zero. Und wenn waren es Twink Runs oder lediglich Aufstockungen von bestehenden Gildenruns.

Folglich war man gezwungen in einer Gilde sein Glück zu suchen. Umso erfolgreicher die Gilden wurden, desto rarer wurden vergleichbare, da eine konstante Leistung über einen längeren Zeitraum von Nöten war. Im Ausgleich dafür gab es einen viel größeren Zusammenhalt und Items hatten einen höheren Wert. Die Gruppe, die Gemeinschaft war der Weg zum Item und nicht ein Lootkonkurrent im Random Pug. Zusammenhalt ergibt sich nunmal in der Anonymität des Internets nur wo sie benötigt ist.


----------



## wolfracht (13. Juli 2010)

Ich denke, dass die meisten, die es nicht so sehen, dass WoW zu leicht ist, einfach Einsteiger von Wotlk sind.
Viele, aber nicht alle. Deshalb können sie es auch nicht verstehen, warum an Wotlk nur rumgemeckert wird, weil sie eben nie in den Genuss von Vanilla, und meiner Meinung nach besonders The Burning Crusade, gekommen sind.


----------



## AmigaLink (13. Juli 2010)

Wenn irgend jemand sagt WoW wäre zu leicht, dann bezieht sich derjenige nicht auf die Hardmodes oder auf das besiegen des Lich Kings, sondern schlicht und einfach darauf das es zu leicht ist überhaupt so weit zu kommen!

Heute hat man einen frischen 80er innerhalb von 4-8 Wochen ICC ready ohne unendlich viel Zeit investieren zu müssen. DAS ist effektiv zu leicht !!!


----------



## Lindhberg (13. Juli 2010)

Sinthorass schrieb:


> nun ja. Die Hero Innis sind mittlerweile stinke langweilig, gefühlte 1.000x durchgerauscht wie wohl die meisten. Einen tieferen Sinn gibt es nicht, da es witzlos ist, mit fettestem Gear Bosse von vor 2 Jahren zu erlegen. Gleiches galt für Naxx, Ulduar, Pdk, AK und ICC. Ich sehe ehrl. gesagt nun überhaupt keinen Sinn, durch diese Instanzen noch zu laufen. Der Marken wegen? Wohl kaum. Um dem einen, fehlenden Item hinterherzurennen? Sicher nicht. Spaß? Nicht mehr - im Gegenteil - . Wir gammeln seid Monaten letztendlich nur rum, Main u. Twink sind wunderbar ausgestattet. Und nu? Rare Mobs jagen und Kräuterfarmerei könnte ich alternativ noch anbieten, dumm nur, wenn man alle ebenfalls schon erlegt hat bzw. sämtliche Kräuter dutzendfach ohnehin schon hat. Langsam wird es zäh, sehr zäh um ehrlich zu sein. Und wenn man sich die Raids mittlerweile anschaut, so laufen meist eh nur noch Twinks mit. Um ganz ehrl. zu sein, LK fehlt mir. Nur habe ich keine Lust, an zwei Abenden über Stunden durch ICC wieder laufen zu müssen. So richtig 'schön zu reden' braucht man den Käse hier eigentlich nicht zur Zeit und ich frage mich, wie ich die kommenden Monate bis Cata überhaupt überbrücken soll. Die Luft ist raus, so beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab. Dauert einfach zu lang. So langsam mache ich mich eher mit Abschied vertraut, als umgekehrt.




das beschreibt so ziemlich genau mein gefühlsleben als ich auf burning crusade geawartet hab ^^ (musst nur die inis durch die alten instanzen ersetzten)

was ich damit sagen will: das war schon immer so wenn der content nicht mehr ganz frsich ist


----------



## SirLentzelord (13. Juli 2010)

stimme dem TE vollkommen zu


----------



## Sletal (13. Juli 2010)

1.Ich bin auch der meinung Woltk ist reiner scheiß was sollte naxx ??? freeloot für ale und das von anfang an ulduar schwerigkeit ok bosse ganz net gefiel mir sehr gut kommen wa zu pdk reiner schwach sinn 1 verdammte ini in 4 versionen verdammtes conntent strecken dann alles nen drecks disgn und egel ob hc oder non hc auch gleiches disgn *kotz* mhh 4 mal die selben bosse seh ich auch nict wirklich als content es nervt einfach.

2.so was von schnell kommen wa zu icc ja ich hab ne gilde und da ne stamm gruppe und dann ist icc einfach nur noch langweilig zwar bin ich nur im 10 aktiv (recht kleine gilde sind nur 11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und habe kein nerv auf randoms und wir haben uns selber schon attapt während des raids fast einzuschlafen was dazu geführt hab das wa pausen los labern und der lk liegt neben bei auf hardmodes seh ich wie in pdk verdammtes content strecken und wieder mal das disgn und der reisen unter schied zwischen hc und normal und für die es als content ansehen wenn ich weiter im content bin will ich es sehen an meiner rüstung und net nur hc aufn teil drauf stehen haben 

3. Spiel aktiv seit classic und ist es nicht nur leichter wegen der addons gabs zum teil schon mit classic und rest mit mitte bc also die fallen schon mal raus und guides gabs auch zu classic kann ja nichts dafür das leute zu blöd sind nach zu gucken war nur nicht so verbreitet wie heute ja kaum zu glauben sogar videos von denn bossen gabs ja weiß schwer zu glauben oder?? war ja noch steinzeit und so 

4. Bc war ist das unangefochtene addon on es hatte ne schöne schwerigkeit nicht zu leicht teils auch recht schwer aber blizz hat ganz ganz langsam immer leicht dran gedreht und auch casual konnten black tempel sehen von ihnen sogar illidan erst recht mit der ankündigung von woltk muss man sich halt ma gedulden den endcontent zusehen aber meiner meinung muss man halt abstriche machen und eingestehen das das nur gerecht ist (selber ne mischung aus csual und end gamer) und von kp mehr wenn za mit den t9 freeloot zu vergleichen war glaub ich nie vor den nerv mal drin gewesen ist wirklich kein freelott gewesen 

5.bin der meinung blizz sollte wow zu free to play machen da sie dann wieder den high end content einführen können ohne auf das geschrei der cumunity hören zu müssen ist es den so schwer in ne gilde zu gehen gibt 100 die keine riesen anforderungen stellen die auch nur aus fun rein gehen und den litchking down haben mann glaubts kaum SIND GILDEN DENN SO SCHLIMM ODER STAMMGRUPPEN und wenn man ma keine zeit hat geht man mal random und gekackt ne runde ach ne dann gibt ja wieder repkosten geflame. 
Nicht jeder würd euch deswegen den kopfabbeißen und in meiner heimatgilde odio eterno war nie viel wert gelegt auf dauer on und immer dabei gelegt sondern auf zwischen menschliche und wenn ihr nicht so eine gilde auf server habt dann eröffnet sie. (leider alle den spass an wow mit woltk verloren *emo mäßig ind die ecke sätzt*)

und danke fürs zu flamen im voraus 
 	mfg Slet


----------



## Lindhberg (13. Juli 2010)

AmigaLink schrieb:


> Wenn irgend jemand sagt WoW wäre zu leicht, dann bezieht sich derjenige nicht auf die Hardmodes oder auf das besiegen des Lich Kings, sondern schlicht und einfach darauf das es zu leicht ist überhaupt so weit zu kommen!
> 
> Heute hat man einen frischen 80er innerhalb von 4-8 Wochen ICC ready ohne unendlich viel Zeit investieren zu müssen. DAS ist effektiv zu leicht !!!




4-8 wochen ? kommt aber sehr darauf an wieviel zeit du investierst ............ würde eher  4- 8 tage tippen......... aber als berufstätiger mensch der nebenbei noch eine ausbildung macht kommt mir das eigentlich sehr recht......... wenns nicht so schnell gehen würde hätte ich keine chance den content komplett zu sehen.



und ich finde 4 - 8 wochen für ein spiel schon extrem lang......... jeder handelsübliche ego shooter ist ja wohl in 1-2 tagen durchgezockt


----------



## Erypo (13. Juli 2010)

nur um es richtigzustellen es wird nicht auf die farbe reduziert sonder auf das wort epic was nicht mehr passen ist...


----------



## Cybereule (13. Juli 2010)

Erypo schrieb:


> nur um es richtigzustellen es wird nicht auf die farbe reduziert sonder auf das wort epic was nicht mehr passen ist...


Lila kann man ja "Bischen weniger als epic, aber epischer als blau" nennen


und das neue episch wird pink hervorgehoben!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lindhberg (13. Juli 2010)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Lila kann man ja "Bischen weniger als epic, aber epischer als blau" nennen
> 
> 
> und das neue episch wird pink hervorgehoben!!
> ...




ich wäre für schwarz.............. und wir nennen es "paint it  black" 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk-D4LwGT7w&feature=related


----------



## __Róco__ (13. Juli 2010)

so nun gebe ich auch einmal meinen saft dazu....
ich muss dem TE und einigen anderen leuten in dem Thread leider wiedersprechen.
ich denke ebenfalls das wotlk vom content( Bossfight, also nicht wieviel schaden und so der macht, sondern movement fähigkeiten etc.) her anspruchslos ist.
Zu dem problem das viele Gilden nicht lk 25er down haben ... zum einen ist es wirklich schwer unter den ganzen spielern auf einem server, welche alle durch *Heros farmen* icc ready sind, geeignete spieler zu finden die ihre klasse volkommen beherrschen und ein wenig geduld mitbringen.
sobald man das gefunden hat steht dem kill eig nichts mehr im weg..
lk 25er hc ohne buff als herausforderung zu sehen ist auch nicht das ware blizz führte den buff ein da, zum einen jeder lk sehen sollte und zum anderen für die "hardcore gilden" a la paragon und fth die sagten das es ohne 5% buff nicht möglich sei den lk zu legen.

zu bc fand ich das raidsystem besser geregelt.
man musste einfach heros gehen für kara, nach kara dann gruul und maggi und dann, wirklich erst dann kam man mit seiner gilde in den nächsten tier bereich.
mein schurke lief damals bestimmt ewigkeiten mit der area 52 hose und der maske der täuschung rum.
jetzt habe ich mir gestern nen dudu auf 80 gespielt der heute fast full epic ist und schon 1 t10,5 teil hat wo is da der Reiz außer die rekordzeit vom letzten char zu unterbieten den man auf 80 hatte und icc ready war ?

so far ...


----------



## Sletal (13. Juli 2010)

kann zu Róco nur eins sagen nähmlich nen 100% sign


----------



## AmigaLink (13. Juli 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> 4-8 wochen ? kommt aber sehr darauf an wieviel zeit du investierst ............ würde eher 4- 8 tage tippen.........


Vollkommen richtig, ich wollte es nur nicht ganz so krass Darstellen.
Ich Spiele maximal 2-3 mal die Woche. Mein Dudu-Twink ist seit dem 19.05.2010 auf Level 80, hat noch nie an einem Raid Teilgenommen und hat einen Durchschnitts Item-level von 234 (GS 4951).
Sorry, aber wo ist da noch der Reiz???



> aber als berufstätiger mensch der nebenbei noch eine ausbildung macht kommt mir das eigentlich sehr recht......... wenns nicht so schnell gehen würde hätte ich keine chance den content komplett zu sehen.


Und? Wäre das so schlimm?
Leute das ist ein SPIEL !!!
Natürlich ist es schön den Content komplett zu sehen. Aber doch bitte nicht innerhalb von wenigen Tagen.

Schaut euch doch mal um. Jeder hat *mindestens* 3-4 Twinks auf 80 und verbringt 90% seiner Spielzeit damit, gelangweilt in Dalaran vor der Bank zu stehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





__Róco__ schrieb:


> zu bc fand ich das raidsystem besser geregelt.
> man musste einfach heros gehen für kara, nach kara dann gruul und maggi und dann, wirklich erst dann kam man mit seiner gilde in den nächsten tier bereich.
> mein schurke lief damals bestimmt ewigkeiten mit der area 52 hose und der maske der täuschung rum.
> jetzt habe ich mir gestern nen dudu auf 80 gespielt der heute fast full epic ist und schon 1 t10,5 teil hat wo is da der Reiz außer die rekordzeit vom letzten char zu unterbieten den man auf 80 hatte und icc ready war ?



100 % Sign


----------



## *SilenT* (13. Juli 2010)

__Róco__ schrieb:


> zu bc fand ich das raidsystem besser geregelt.
> man musste einfach heros gehen für kara, nach kara dann gruul und maggi und dann, wirklich erst dann kam man mit seiner gilde in den nächsten tier bereich.
> mein schurke lief damals bestimmt ewigkeiten mit der area 52 hose und der maske der täuschung rum.
> jetzt habe ich mir gestern nen dudu auf 80 gespielt der heute fast full epic ist und schon 1 t10,5 teil hat wo is da der Reiz außer die rekordzeit vom letzten char zu unterbieten den man auf 80 hatte und icc ready war ?




seh das doch mal von der anderen seite, es gibt auch spieler die rl bedingt nicht stundenlang täglich spielen können um endlich mal im endcontent angelangt zu sein.
und durch das equip aus heros und durch marken bist du gut genug equipt um ANZUFANGEN in icc zu raiden. wenn man dann den lk legen will reicht das hero equip nicht mehr aus. aber die leute konnten wenigstens mal in icc rein und wenigstens die ersten vier bosse legen.
in bc war man hingegen gezwungen wochen lang im einen tier content zu raiden, um dann den nächsten angehen zu können. dadurch gab es sehr wenige spieler die schlussendlich den richtigen endcontent sehen konnten und das und NUR das wurde durch das vergleichsweise gute equip durch heros und marken in wotlk behoben.


----------



## Sletal (13. Juli 2010)

Schön und gut das jeder ma in icc rein schauen kann aber dann kann mann trozdem die schwerigkeit hochschrauben in 2-3 wochen biste icc ready mit nen komplett neuen 80 und wie lang gibts die ini wielang schlägt man sich dann damit runm länger 4monate bestimmt bevor nen großer neuer content kommt da kann man doch erwarten das leute die wenig spielen dann auch erst in den letzten 2monaten die ini mal sehen können und das genung endgammer gibt den content vor den nächsten dann meist auch noch zu clearen wieso muss das schon nach 3 bis4 wochen geschen wo bleibt der erfolg als endgamer wenn der normale in 4 wochen so weit ist wie du und hc mods auch die gleiche ini is nur in grün oder rot wie du halt willst und dich auch nicht von ihn absetzen da du ja immer noch gleich aus siehst vom eqip (ja ich weiß style stört mich sehr und kom leider nie drum herum es zu erwähnen)


----------



## Popeldopel (13. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob jemand diese Überlegung hier schon mal angeregt hat, aber meiner Meinung nach sind die meisten Leute größtenteils zufrieden mit WoW.

Es gibt nur ~200/300 Leute denen irgendwas nicht passt und die deshalb alle Nase lang nen Thread eröffnen. Daher wirkt es so das viele Leute unzufrieden sind, denn die Zufriedenen machen keine Threads à la "OLOLOL, BLizz ihr habt alles gut gemacht, ich mags wies ist!!11"


----------



## Varitu (13. Juli 2010)

@TE ich kann zu deinem ersten Beitrag nur sagen: 100% Zustimmung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sletal (13. Juli 2010)

Popeldopel das seh ich ganz anders kenn schon selber an die 200 leute die mit wow woltk die flinte ins korn geworfen haben und in letzter zeit sind auch wieder ein paar gegangen manche für immer andere nur bis cata oder vieleicht auch für immer und so weit ich weiß mehren sich die leute

such bis morgen ma die quelle raus aber Blizz hat seine hochzeiten zu Bc von den Abbos her und die zahl war glaub ich mit mitte woltk um ein paar hunderttausend gefallen


----------



## __Róco__ (13. Juli 2010)

*SilenT* schrieb:


> seh das doch mal von der anderen seite, es gibt auch spieler die rl bedingt nicht stundenlang täglich spielen können um endlich mal im endcontent angelangt zu sein.
> und durch das equip aus heros und durch marken bist du gut genug equipt um ANZUFANGEN in icc zu raiden. wenn man dann den lk legen will reicht das hero equip nicht mehr aus. aber die leute konnten wenigstens mal in icc rein und wenigstens die ersten vier bosse legen.
> in bc war man hingegen gezwungen wochen lang im einen tier content zu raiden, um dann den nächsten angehen zu können. dadurch gab es sehr wenige spieler die schlussendlich den richtigen endcontent sehen konnten und das und NUR das wurde durch das vergleichsweise gute equip durch heros und marken in wotlk behoben.



es mag sein das man dann nur ready ist aber wie machen es die top gilden?
richtig sie erkämpfen sich den loot der bosse und was eig mehr spaß macht den fortschritt mit dem "ready gear"...
also verstehe ich nicht was daran so schlecht sein soll den spielern eine gute lernmöglichkeit für die letzte große instanz zu geben damit sie mit ihrem gerade mal passendem gear auch schon fortschritte erzielen wenn auch nur nach und nach...
beste möglichkeit zum lernen ist es, sich in raidinstanzen zu begeben dort aus fehlern des raides (movement etc.) zu lernen.
man könnte mal so die erfolge angucken wieviele chars schon icc bis modermiene waren aber noch nie naxx oder ulduar von innen gesehen zu haben , zumindest nicht mehr als die weekly.


----------



## Toxxical (13. Juli 2010)

Es ist schwer zusagen wie sich ein Spiel entwickelt und sich die Menschen verändern nachdem sie schon ein paar Jahre dieses Spiel spielen.

Es kann viel Resultieren aus der Unzufriedenheit mit sich selbst und da ist ein Rollenspiel ein guter Platzhalter um dies zu kompensieren.

Fazit ist das jeder gern, auch wenn er es nicht zugeben würde, die Nummer 1 wäre und das ist man nur wenn man rücksichtslos für sich sein Equip farmt.
Das verhalten ist auf den Überlebensinstinkt des Urzeitmenschen und dem Gesetz des Stärkeren, der Angst vor schwäche, zurückzuführen.


----------



## Rise Above (13. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Für Algalon brauchte man alle HMs aus Ulduar. Macht heute nur leider niemand mehr. Das wäre heutzutage weniger ein problem.
> Den LK nh haben viele down.
> Im 10er sind es 23.000 Gilden.
> Im 25er 7.700 Gilden.
> ...



Wieviele Gilden waren es ohne den 25, 20, 15, 10, 5 % Buff? 2.000 im 10er? 750 im 25er?

Wenn ich dann so bedenke, wieviele Raidgilden es insgesamt gibt, und damit mein ich nicht die Gilden, die kaum/gar nicht raiden, kommt man auf den (geschätzten) Wert von 1-2% im 10er und 0,5% im 25er. Ich meine, 0,5% der Raidgilden, im "Normal-Mode", das ist schon ein stolzer Wert für den Lich King.

Das Problem ist einfach, dass die Leute das jetzt alles als so einfach ansehen weil Blizzard sich den Whinern verschrieben hat und diese %-Buffs eingeführt hat, hätte man diese Buffs nicht, hätte man wahrscheinlich immer noch "ICC-*Normal-Clear*-Gilden" im 1-5% Bereich und das ist nichts was ich als einfach bezeichnen würde.

BTT: Stimme dem OP vollkommen zu.


----------



## pwnytaure (13. Juli 2010)

Also ich stimm dem TE voll und ganz zu. Sonntag haben wir mit gilde Die Bloodqeen das erste mal intern gelegt. wie sich alle gefreut haben ey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sind nicht die besten, ich hab nen 5,7k gs ich käme somit locker in ne LK kill grp aber ich machs net weil ich meine gilde mag und es mit ihnen gemeinsam schaffen will.


----------



## __Róco__ (13. Juli 2010)

pwnytaure schrieb:


> Also ich stimm dem TE voll und ganz zu. Sonntag haben wir mit gilde Die Bloodqeen das erste mal intern gelegt. wie sich alle gefreut haben ey
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nehmen wir an eure gilde wäre seit naxx immer dabei gewesen villeicht hättet ihr dann am sonntag die bloodqueen hero gelegt( na gut schlechtes beispiel die is schlecht^^) 
und es macht doch spaß fortschritt zu erzielen den spaß hättet ihr auch wenn die komplette gilde nen paar contents weiter unten anfangen müsste und das ist es was mir fehlt das gefühl weit zu sein im spiel dieses wird einem von den marken t sets irgendwie genommen
man ist gleich in icc und plättet die ersten 6-8 bosse ohne große probs (es sei denn, man hat nicht genug schaden in der gruppe, was zeigt das die encounter nicht sehr anspruchsvoll gestaltet sind).


----------



## djjd (13. Juli 2010)

na das spiel verkommt halt zum kindergarten die meisten älteren zocken schon längst aion oder andere spiele


----------



## Deis (14. Juli 2010)

Es laesst sich wieder vieles pro und contra sagen, wie immer. Unterm Strich bleibt zu sagen, dass der Mensch ein Gewohnheitstier ist und bleibt.
Der Talentbaum ist so lange gut wie er unveraendert bleibt. Man koennte sich ja an neue Rotationen, Skillungen, weniger DPS, laengere Garzeiten, ein Umweg zur Arbeit, mehr schwitzen beim G-Akt gewoehnen muessen. Das stinkt. Man will ja keinen neuen Kaese. Man will den alten Kaese. Da weiss man was man hat.
Leider leider kommen immer wieder boese Leute daher und nehmen einem den alten Kaese weg und zwingen einen quasi dazu neuen Kaese zu suchen. Das ist anstregend, das ist nervig, das erfordert Flexibilitaet und Anpassung. Mit ganz viel meckern und weinen kommt der alte Kaese ja aber vllt. wieder zurueck. Wir muessen es nur lange genug versuchen.
Nichts destro trotz bleibt es Kaese und Proteinverbindungen (Eiweisse, fuer alle die sich nicht auskennen) sind nunmal zum Schimmel verurteilt ;-)


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (14. Juli 2010)

Das Problem, was ich in den heutigen Raids und Heros sehe liegt keineswegs an ihrem niedrigen Schwierigkeitsgrad sondern an 2 Fehlern, die Blizzard in Wotlk begangen hat.

Der erste Fehler wäre der große Unterschied im Itemlvl der Gegenstände bzw. ihrer Werte. 

Lag das Itemlvl in BC bei 115 (Kara) und ging bis 154 (Sunwell), so lag eine Itemlvldifferenz von 39 vor. Es gab teilweise Items, die noch in Instanzen oder Karazhan droppten und über mehrere Contentpatches Best in Slot waren.
Betrachten wir nun Wotlk sieht die Itemlvldifferenz ganz anders aus. Begonnen hat man in Heros bzw. Naxx/Obsi 10er, wo das Itemlvl bei 200 lag. Das höchstes Itemlvl, was nun droppt ist Itemlvl 284. Merkt ihr was? Wir sind von einer Differenz von 39 (in BC) auf eine Differenz von 84 (in Wotlk) gekommen. Dass die Raids so "leicht" werden liegt also weniger an ihrem Aufbau, sondern daran, dass sie vollkommen outgegeart werden (und das relativ früh).

Der zweite Fehler, den Blizzard gemacht hat, ist durch die %-Buffs entstanden. Obwohl sie besonders Casual Spielern den Weg zu schwierigeren Bossen erleichtern sollen tuen sie vor Allem Eins: Sie machen faul! 
Die Spieler denken sich: "Ach, wir haben ja den 25% Buff. An Schaden wird es nicht mangeln.". Dann lehnen sie sich zurück. Das Problem dabei ist nur, dass fast alle Spieler so denken.


----------



## Grushdak (14. Juli 2010)

@ TE

Das Einzigste, was ich um diese Uhrzeit und solchen Topics wie Deinem sagen kann ...

Diese Art von Topics ist mittlerweile fast genauso schlimm, wie das ständige Gemecker über WoW!
Ständig kommt irgendwer daher ... und meint, das Patentrezept für die "Menschheit" zu haben.
Nur das Rezept gibt es eben nicht - wir sind Menschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich persönlich denke, daß nur ein minimaler Bruchteil der Spieler öffentllich am meckern ist.
Für mich gibt es 4+1 Gruppen
- Meckerer
- Nichtmeckerer
- Enthaltsame, die dennoch einfach nur genießen (der Großteil), evtl. nur zum richtigen Moment konstruktiv Kritik geben
- User, die so oft durchgekaute Themen immer wieder rerollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Leute denen ein Thema nicht intressiert,aber trotzdem mal in den Thread schreiben das den alles nervt ( z.B. Zylenia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

greetz


----------



## Zylenia (14. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> @ TE
> 
> Das Einzigste, was ich um diese Uhrzeit und solchen Topics wie Deinem sagen kann ...
> 
> ...




Du hast eine Fraktion vergessen.

Leute denen ein Thema nicht intressiert,aber trotzdem mal in den Thread schreiben das den alles nervt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (14. Juli 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Du hast eine Fraktion vergessen.
> Leute denen ein Thema nicht intressiert,aber trotzdem mal in den Thread schreiben das den alles nervt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast Recht und ich hab's editiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8


----------



## HDMagosh (14. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> @ TE
> 
> Das Einzigste, was ich um diese Uhrzeit und solchen Topics wie Deinem sagen kann ...
> 
> ...




ja Du hast da auch recht das war auchmein letzter dieser Art,allerdings sollten einige die Dinge mal positiver sehn


----------



## Plusader (14. Juli 2010)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Stimme dem TE voll und ganz zu



er analysiert diese leute... gut, dann bin ich ihm aber schon sehr viele schritte weiter voraus, weil ich seine absicht erkannt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du bist durchschaut schweinebacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PolarBernd (14. Juli 2010)

Ich spiele das Spiel um Spaß zu haben und nette Leute zu treffen, ebenso möchte ich auch ein wenig die Welt sehen.
Mittlerweile finde ich es aber einfach nur unter aller sau, wenn es mal wieder heißt: GS hier und GS da.
Wofür raidet man? Genau UM NEUE ITEMS ZU ERSPIELEN.
Nich alle Leute haben 24/7 Zeit um sich durch alles zu kämpfen und möchten trotzdem die "Welt von Warcraft" sehen.
Vielleicht war damals alles besser, aber heute ist es halt, wie es heute ist.
Sieht das Spiel doch mal als was anderes, als nur gearscore (sorry, dass ich dieses Wort in den Mund nehmen muss) hier und Hardmode da.
Es gibt auch noch Menschen, ja ich spreche von ECHTEN MENSCHEN in diesem Spiel, welche auch ECHTE Charaktere haben.
Man macht mal lustige Rollenspiele, Retroraids oder unterhält sich einfach so.
WoW ist nicht nur Mopskillen, es ist viel mehr. Es ist eher ein Treffpunkt für Menschen, die ein gemeinsammes Hobby haben und einfach mal in eine andere Haut schlüpfen wollen.
Oder warum habt ihr mit World of Warcraft angefangen? Wegen Gearscore? Weil Ihr Elite sein wolltet, weils im echten Leben nich klappt?
Vergesst nie, dass ihr es auch mit echten Menschen zutun habt und nicht nur mit GS Werten und Epicxx.
Sowie ihr nich vergessen solltet, warum ihr mit diesem Spiel begonnen habt: Weil Ihr Spaß haben wolltet.
Ihr habt auch mal mit Level 1 angefangen.

Das wollte ich einfach mal loswerden, weil ich oft das Gefühl habe, dass es sich nur noch um Elite und Noobs dreht, um GS oder kein GS oder ähnliches.
Es wird kaum noch auf den Menschen und den Spielspaß geachtet. Nur noch gerushe und gearscore.
Es nervt einfach nur noch.

Wenn euch WoW nicht mehr gefällt, dann spielt was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ich sehe schon das geflamme)

Eine Empfehlung von mir: Helft auch mal Neueinsteigern. Auf jeden Fall mal eine Beschäftigung im Spiel, die Sinnvoll ist und der Allgemeinheit gutes tut.
Auch wenn ich öfters mal ein Paar Gold für z.B. Stoff zum Taschenschneidern kaufe, wird mir immer warm ums Herz, wenn sich ein neuling freut und für die Hilfe bedankt.
Mir hat man damals, als ich neu war, nicht geholfen, also mach ich es besser.

Liebe Grüße,

Bernd

PS: Sorry, für den langen Text.... Musste einfach mal raus, als ich das hier gelesen hatte


----------



## sp4rkl3z (14. Juli 2010)

Ich finde es ja etwas plakativ was der TE da schreibt.
Eine Aussage ist solange nicht aussagekräftig, wie man noch Fragen stellen kann.


Wieso reitest du auf etwas rum, was kaum jemanden mehr juckt? Die einen Ärgert es noch immer nicht, und die Anderen haben sich damit abgefunden.
Evtl (man weiss ja nie) haben diese Leute den Content schon durch und finden/fanden ihn langweillig? Es könnte ja sein. Und wenn nicht, ist es auch kein Ding! Ich finde den Content, den ich Spiele nach meiner Pause, auch zu einfach und darüber beklage ich mich auch öffters mal im Gildenchat. Trotzdem macht es mir Spass zu spielen.
Wenn diese Spieler schon keine Altenative kennen, biete ihnen doch wenigsten ein an. Ich z.B. hab mich mit meinem Main auch ne Zeitlang tierisch Gelangweilt wegen des Contents. Ich habe _Angeln_ geskillt. Und auf komische Weisse hat es Spass gemacht mich durch alle Gebiete von 1-450 zu skillen. Gleichzeitig habe ich das mit dem Entdecker-Erfolg verbunden. So habe ich die ganze "alte" Welt nochmals gesehen und nebenbei immer mal wieder gefischt in den verschiedenen Tümpeln.
Es gab Auto-Decursive 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die Spieler würd ich auch nicht als "unerfahrener" bezeichnen. Die spielten den Content genauso durch wie heute. Und auch heute müssen die den LK-Kampf immernoch Wochenlang üben. AddOns hin oder her, meinst du im Ernst die von Blizz designen die Encounter nicht auch um solche AddOns? Die Leute meinen wirklich, die von Blizzard seien Strohdumm! Es gibt wirklich Leute die das Glauben! Sehen die nicht was für ein tolles Spiel wir alle spielen? Zurück zum Thema: Die werden mit ziemlicher Wahrscheindlichkeit die Bosse um die bekanntesten und verbreitetsten AddOns designen. Alles andere wäre _absolut_ unlogisch.
Ich fühl mich da beleidigt als Leser. Andere können von mir aus ein schlechtes Gewissen haben oder aufs Maul hocken. Aber: Ich spiele dieses Spiel aus Spass! Die Items gehören mit zum Spass, klar. Die Gruppe sollte einigermassen gut equipt sein, damits vorwärts geht. Versteh ich, das einige nicht so geduldig sind. Aber auch wenn ich in naher Zukunft wahrscheindlich kein neues Item mehr bekomme und weiter mit meinem Tank in schlechten 5er-Hero Gruppen tanken werde, macht es mir Spass! Mir selber, und nur darum sollte es bei einem Spiel gehen, macht es Spass. Ansonsten kauft man sich halt ein neues Spiel und spielt dieses x Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei mir liegt die Hoffnung ja in SWtOR. Aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DAS halte ich für eine böse Unterstellung! Ich nutze den Forums-Joker und fordere mein Recht ein! LINK OR ID DIDN'T HAPPND!
So, ich war nicht ganz neutral, aber das sollte man ja eigentlich nicht sein. Dann könnte man ja keine Diskussion führen. Aber freundlich können wir ja miteinander umgehen.


----------



## Lindhberg (14. Juli 2010)

AmigaLink schrieb:


> Und? Wäre das so schlimm?
> Leute das ist ein SPIEL !!!
> Natürlich ist es schön den Content komplett zu sehen. Aber doch bitte nicht innerhalb von wenigen Tagen.



ja ich finde das schlimm.............. ich halte es nämlich für normal das man in einem spiel auch zum ende kommt (auch wenn es das bei wow nicht echt gibt)

kann sein das du mehr zeit hast aber das berechtigt dich nicht zu verlangen das andere dann eben als poplige gimbs rumlaufen müssen weil sie auch noch ein leben neben wow haben. ich kenne die diskussion dazu und will sie nicht anheizen. 

du fragtest lediglich ob ich es schlimm finde und ich bejahe es weil der endcontent der wichtigste teil des spiels überhaupt ist und ich nicht zum questen oder farmen degradiert werden will!

und es geht doch nicht um die zeit den endcontent zu sehen ........... ich sagte lediglich das ich es begrüße nicht mehr ewig an nem char rumzuleveln und schneller ZUM (nicht schneller IM) endcontent zu kommen........... abgesehen davon kannst du es ja auch langsamer angehen wenn du keine lust hast schnell voranzukommen 



p.s. wahrscheinlich ist es halt blöd für leute die jetzt ratzfatz auf 80 sind, voll EPISCH equipt rumlaufen und dann mangelnder kompetenz immer noch vor verschlossenen türen stehen wenn es um raids geht.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (14. Juli 2010)

Ilostatfrogger schrieb:


> Lag das Itemlvl in BC bei 115 (Kara) und ging bis 154 (Sunwell), so lag eine Itemlvldifferenz von 39 vor. Es gab teilweise Items, die noch in Instanzen oder Karazhan droppten und über mehrere Contentpatches Best in Slot waren.
> Betrachten wir nun Wotlk sieht die Itemlvldifferenz ganz anders aus. Begonnen hat man in Heros bzw. Naxx/Obsi 10er, wo das Itemlvl bei 200 lag. Das höchstes Itemlvl, was nun droppt ist Itemlvl 284. Merkt ihr was? Wir sind von einer Differenz von 39 (in BC) auf eine Differenz von 84 (in Wotlk) gekommen. Dass die Raids so "leicht" werden liegt also weniger an ihrem Aufbau, sondern daran, dass sie vollkommen outgegeart werden (und das relativ früh).



115-154 = 33,9% Steigerung
200-284 = 42% Steigerung

ABER: Millionen "Hero ist kein Content"-Schreier können nicht irren, weshalb wir nur bis 264 rechnen dürfen, LK-Loot jetzt mal ignoriert.

200-264 = 32% Steigerung

Also ist doch alles in Butter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aleow (14. Juli 2010)

Zwar eine Meinung zu den älteren Beiträgen(marken und hc inis)Hey aber ohne marken--->keine dailys bzw. weekly--->keiner geht hc inis--->dann whinen sie wieder rum dass ihnen langweilig ist, weil sie jzt immer nur icc gehen (müssen)
Und die ganzen wotlk inis werden genauso wie Naxx und ulduar sein, denn dann geht auch keiner mehr hin außer fürs lvln

aber t sets sollten sie aber lieber in raids droppen lassen bzw. token


----------



## Sletal (14. Juli 2010)

Tuetenpenner das solltest noch ma nach rechnen 

von 115-154 ist ne steigerung von 39 bei dir 33,9 prozent 

von 200-264 nur ne steigerung von 32% ??? error 

Ich denke die unterschiedlichen meinungen intstehen hauptsächlich schon dadurch das viele seit classic dabei sind und sich langsam verarscht fühlen (jeden falls ich) wie man sich früher den arsch auf reizen muste um vorne mit dabei zu sein und we happy man war ragnaros zu legen und jetzt 2 mal die woche on icc gehen und der lk liegt ne mini freude und dann dachten wir jeden falls wars das soll das alles gewesen sein?? . Was soll man denn dabei sagen tatenlos daneben stehen ? wenn ich ehrlich bin casual sind ma scheiß egal sie zerstören das spiel wie schon voher gesagt auf nach f2play dann wieder endcontent einführen 
denn nicht jeder da hergelaufene betreten kann da keine kosten für den spieler auch kein grund ihnen den endcontent einfach so zu überlassen

Wer meint man kann ja nach Aion hats nie gespielt ist keine alternative zu wow wer wow lang gespielt hat und gefallen dran hat wird an aion nicht hängen bleiben ( selbst versucht) wo bei das spiel so wie warhammer mir zu pvp lastig ist bin eher pveler wo wa bei pve sind ist gibt kein online game was sich in der hinsicht mit wow messen kann ab lvl 15 beginnt es in wow(seit den finder sonst als hordler fürher schon ab 13) bei vielen spielen erst gegen end lvl


----------



## Schlamm (14. Juli 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> würde ihr keine Add ons nutzen und keine guides lesen,dann wäre es wieder schwerer.


Ich glaube das glauben sehr viele hier. Guides liest man nur einmal, bzw höchstens zweimal. Diese Sachen lernt man nach einem Raidabend auch durch ausprobieren. 

Welche Addons sind denn absolut notwendig? Eigentlich...gibt es keins! Weder für Heiler oder Tanks, geschweige denn für DDs.



Sletal schrieb:


> I wie man sich früher den arsch auf reizen muste um vorne mit dabei zu sein und we happy man war ragnaros zu legen


Drehen wir den Spieß mal um: Wie viele habane nicht oben mitspielen können? Wie viele hätten Ragnaros gern gelegt, konnten es aber nicht? Naxx war im Grunde damals eine Verschwendung. Eine so klasse Ini und kaum einer konnte dort spielen.


----------



## Scalptaker (14. Juli 2010)

Sletal, vielleicht solltest eher du nochmal nachrechnen ;-)?
Tütenpenner sagt's schon richtig...


----------



## Shakaso (14. Juli 2010)

ohne gorß alles zu lesen 

1. von ner itemflut gibts zwar aber ob zB die t10 hände für die eigene klasse + spec kombi dropen in ak ist was anderes und wenn man marken farmen muss dauerts eigentlich eh wieder also hält sich in grenzen

2. man kanns nicht jedem gerecht machen+ der hm ist meist eh nur das selbe nur mit mehr hp schaden usw und halt im groben gleich 

3. stimm dir zu gibt mehr als marken farmen und daylis aber sehen halt einige leute nicht 

4. die vergleiche gehen mir auch aufen keks es ist nunmal im moment so wies ist und es ist auch gut so man hat so wenige frustmomente wen man zb hört das einige zu classik eventuel mal alle 2 monate wenn nicht sogar nie ein item bekommen haben so algemein im raid dann find ichs so besser 

5. eigentlich ist es nur ein teil der nutzer nicht alle benutzen zB gs falsch

6. man kanns nie jedem gerecht machen manche sagen auch nur es sei schwer nur weil er faul ist und zB kb hat seine volle rota einzuhalten als dd oder als tank maln trinket cd reinzuwerfen 

also ums kurz zufassen das spiel ist vollkommen okay gibt immer viel zu tun zB wen seine klasse beibringen der keinen plan hat oder twinken und/oder nur chillig rum reiten ka ob einige der von mir genannten punkte schon erwähnt wurden hatte kb jetzt alle kommentar durch zulesen wer rechtscheibfehler findet kann sich nen keks backen gehen


----------



## szene333 (14. Juli 2010)

Wie war es denn in BC?

So gut wie jeder, vom absoluten Gelegenheitsspieler bis zum Pro, haben im Content was zu tun gehabt. Die einen haben recht anspruchsvolle 5er heros oder T4-Content gemacht, die Pro´s konnten sich im T6 austoben und die dazwischen trieben sich in den T5-Raids rum. Die jeweiligen Zugangsquests haben das ganze abgerundet. 3 oder 4 Monate vor Wotlk kam die große Nerfkeule und jeder der wollte konnte letzendlich alle Ini´s von innen sehen oder sogar clearen. Es war nahe dran am perfekten Casual/Pro-Balancing. Die Abozahlen Mitte BC wurden übrigens bis heute nicht übertroffen. 

Warum in aller Welt wurde nicht so weitergeführt??? Es wurde mit Wotlk eindeutig eine Gruppe von Spielern, auf Kosten einer anderen Gruppe, bevorteilt. Also ich erinnere mich während BC nicht an so viele Threads, ob hier oder im offiziellen Forum, in denen über den Anspruch diskutiert wurde. Den Umgang der Community untereinander hat das sicher nicht gut getan.

Aber die Hoffnung (Cata) stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Camô (14. Juli 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 1.ich lese ständig das alle meckern das es eine Epicflut an items gibt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grushdak (14. Juli 2010)

Sletal schrieb:


> Tuetenpenner das solltest noch ma nach rechnen
> von 115-154 ist ne steigerung von 39 bei dir 33,9 prozent
> von 200-264 nur ne steigerung von 32% ??? error


Vielleicht solltest Du lieber nochmal zur Schule gehen,
bevor Du andere verbessern willst.

Du kannst noch nichtmal Zahlenwerte von Prozentwerten unterscheiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Besserung.^^

greetz


----------



## Sletal (14. Juli 2010)

war noch nie ne leuchte in prozent rechnen verlernt man eh alles im abi da gibts nur noch drecks formel aber egeal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidoni (14. Juli 2010)

naja aba ganz ehrlich, wenn mans ma so sieht, wen du ne tank klasse frisch auf 80 hast, biste nach 2 tagen full epic mit 232+, wenn du gold hast für items, bissel dropp glück und viel marken farmen gehst.. find das blöd, den die wirklich cooln raids wie naxx / uldu geht fast keiner mehr. da fand ichs bei bc besser, da musst man mit jedem char noch kara gehn umd gear zu bekommn bis man fds/ssc rdy war^^


----------



## Warcus (14. Juli 2010)

In meiner Gilde geht es nur noch um lila Items, Heroic Instanzen, Raiden.....
....was ein Grund für mich war, mich mehr alleine zu beschäftigen. Ich bin u. A. nun auch auf einem RP-PVE-Server und genieße den Neuanfang.

Dieses ewige Item-gehetze, GS beutze und "gogogo" ging mir einfach auf die Eier.

Nun skille ich meine Berufe, Räume die ein oder andere Instanz aus (wenn ich denn kann), Farme, helfe anderen, genieße den ein oder anderen schönen Ort in WoW und gut ist.

Ich muss nicht alles haben und auch nicht überall drin gewesen sein. Auf diese stressfreie Art habe ich bis dato mehr Spaß denn je. :-)


----------



## Even123 (14. Juli 2010)

Finde die Sachen in den aus den 5er Heroics sind eher gleichzusetzen mit blau da kauf ich mir lieber was von dem Marken und an Frost Marken ranzukommen dauert.... Als wiederanfänger muss ich aber sagen ist es schon angenehm sich schneller einigermassen auszustatten vor allem wenn man PvP mag aber die Teile wo man leicht dran kommt bringen dort auch nicht wirklich was. Die könnten von mir aus das alles zurückdrehen wenn es endlich ein Standart BG Set gebe wo es für alle Spieler ein ausgeglichenes Equipt PvP gebe. Weil gerade in den BG's sieht man das die epics wo man leicht dran kommt nicht wirklich was taugen.

Finde also die Epics sind mehr schein als sein die sind fürs Questen und Farmen ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arwensstern (14. Juli 2010)

blizzard hat vor addon gesagt das sie auch mehr auf die spieler eingehen wollen die kaum zeit haben und viele arbeiten oder famiele haben ....

so ist einglich top mit epi früher must xxl süchtige sein 5 mal woche raid um gute ausrüstung zu bekommen 
jetzte kann ich locker und endspannt nach arbeit marken farm oder co 

und das spamm wegen icc hm zu leicht ist na ja finde ich nicht viele gilden haben lk hm gekillt vor 25% buffe nur hand voll gilden konnten sich den kill sichern und das icc jetzte kurtz vor addon im leichter wird ist top so können auch leute den lk sehen und mit addon lk abschlissen die nicht in super raid gilden sind 

für mich ist blizzard immer noch auf richtigen weg und findst top das für alle gleiche ch gibt


----------



## __Róco__ (14. Juli 2010)

also zu den ganzen leuten die sich über gs aufregen kann ich nur sagen:
selber schuld!
die leute die raids aufbauen möchten denke ich weit kommen und da mittlerweile jeder idiot an eq rankommt,
kann man mit gs wenigstens darauf achten von wem der meiste schaden kommen könnte.
ich selbst nutze es auch nicht aber es hilft nicht sich darüber aufzuregen.
ein gutes beispiel ist pdk es ist( zumindest auf meinem server ) schwierig fähige leute für pdk 10er zu finden wenn man nicht wenigstens eine gs begrenzung gibt.
und ihr wollt nicht wissen wie das endet wenn man nicht auf das gear der leute achtet.


----------



## Stevesteel (14. Juli 2010)

__Róco__ schrieb:


> also zu den ganzen leuten die sich über gs aufregen kann ich nur sagen:
> selber schuld!
> die leute die raids aufbauen möchten denke ich weit kommen und da mittlerweile jeder idiot an eq rankommt,
> kann man mit gs wenigstens darauf achten von wem der meiste schaden kommen könnte.
> ...



doch, ich will es wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (14. Juli 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> [...]
> 
> 
> Wie seht ihr das...



Genau wie Du.


----------



## Eyatrian (14. Juli 2010)

Das ist nun mal die Mentalität vor allem bei den Deutschen: Zuerst einmal jammern bevor man sich ein Richtiges Bild von der Situation macht


----------



## Eyatrian (14. Juli 2010)

Aber ich stimm dir in den meisten Punkten zu.


----------



## Furballvie (14. Juli 2010)

100% sign

/applaus @ TE


----------



## wildrazor09 (14. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> [Fullquote]



Ein Verteidiger der Whiner hat gesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (14. Juli 2010)

Warcus schrieb:


> Ich muss nicht alles haben und auch nicht überall drin gewesen sein. Auf diese stressfreie Art habe ich bis dato mehr Spaß denn je. :-)


Übrigens: es gibte jede Menge Gilden die das so sehen wie Du. Wenn Du höflich und mit guter Rechtschreibung im allgemeinen Chat fragst, findest Du die.


----------



## Abianis (14. Juli 2010)

> 2.Dann lese ich das der Content zu leicht ist, aber von 100 Leuten die meckern, hat höchstens *einer *alle Bosse HM gelegt.So wie damals auch, Ulduar ist zu leicht, aber sogut wie niemand hat Alga gelegt.Genauso wie den LK.



Immer das gleiche schwache Argument. Wie kann man den Schwierigkeitsgrad eines gesammten Tier an einem Boss festmachen? Das ist ziemlich albern.



> Das ist nun mal die Mentalität vor allem bei den Deutschen: Zuerst einmal jammern bevor man sich ein Richtiges Bild von der Situation macht



Applaus für einen verallgemeinernden Chauvinusmus. Der funktioniert wohl in jede Richtung.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (14. Juli 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> [...]



stimme voll und ganz zu


----------



## Fedaykin (14. Juli 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Übrigens: es gibte jede Menge Gilden die das so sehen wie Du. *Wenn Du höflich und mit guter Rechtschreibung im allgemeinen Chat fragst*, findest Du die.




Ich freue mich jedes Mal, wenn ich solche Exoten in WoW treffe. Und das ist eigentlich bitter...


----------



## Moronic (14. Juli 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> 4.Dann wird ständig alles mit Classic verglichen, aber es war damals auch genauso leicht b.z.w schwer, das Problem war nur das es kaum guides gab,kaum Add ons, kaum Erfahrene Leute, und man mustte mehr afkler suchen(40er raids)



Klingt als kennst du Classic nur aus den Geschichtsbüchern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gab massig Guides, und wer der englischen Sprache nicht mächtig war fand auch recht fix die passende Übersetzung. Addons gab es auch reichlich, von Healbot über Omen bis hin zu DBM - war alles zu Classic schon verfügbar (vllt nicht die heute gängigen Addons, aber Addons mit eben genau diesen Funktionen). Kaum erfahrene Leute? Das ich nicht lache. Damals existierten fast ausschließlich Stammgruppen und da hatten selbst die nichtspielenden Zuschauer mehr Ahnung als heutzutage die meisten selbsternannten RND-Raidleader. Zu den AFKler, ich erinnere Stammgruppen, gabs somit also nicht. Und selbst wenn mal wer AFK musste konnte der Raid dennoch weiter machen. Soviel dazu.


----------



## meerp (14. Juli 2010)

es gibt aber auch leute die zu dir schreiben sie sehen es genauso , doch schon im nächsten thread meckern sie wieder rum =)


----------



## EisblockError (14. Juli 2010)

Jop Classic war noch viel extremer mit Addons und allem.

Man musste nur einen Knopf drücken für alles.

Im ernst @ TE.

Ich will mich da ziemlich raushalten, aber du hast leider 0 Ahnung davon was ein Spiel so ausmacht sondern bist ein Fanboy der gegenfraktion der Whyner


----------



## Sletal (15. Juli 2010)

Jo würd eh sagen wer nich lang classic oder wenigstens bc gespielt hat kann die whiner net verstehen und wenn wer so nen TE eröffnet solltr er/sie net so nen kram schreiben wie gab keine guides 40 leute suchen dauert ewig u.s.w 

Man hatte schnell die leute zusammen (größteils eh stamm) im allgemeinen war eigentlich alles ganz anders.
Was mir auch zu woltk groß negativ aufgefallen ist is der zerfall der comunity in Flammer erst recht auf dem server nur noch leute die gleich ab
ticken wenn ma was schief lauft und den raid leaven kannt ich aus classic und bc kaum und die ninja looter wurden auch mal wieder mehr 
(wer meint das neue loot system hintert am ninjan hat kp kann immer noch 5bis6 von 10 gegenstände ninja looten)


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Er hat den Vergleich mit nem Hero-Item gebracht und das bringt nichts, weil Hero und LK HM nicht zu vergleichen ist. Deshalb der vergleich des Unvergleichbarem.


Du vergisst dabei aber, dass es sehr wohl durchgängig "lila" Items in 5er Instanzen gibt... ab PdC normal bis HdR heroisch nämlich. Ich denke, das sollte dieser Vergleich aussagen. Alle rennen mit durchweg lila Farbe rum (nur auf die Farbe fokussiert und die unterschiedlich hohen Werten mal außen vor gelassen), darum hat das "epische" ja derzeit kaum noch episches an sich. Ich schätze das war die Aussage und da hat er recht.


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Juli 2010)

Sletal schrieb:


> Jo würd eh sagen wer nich lang classic oder wenigstens bc gespielt hat kann die whiner net verstehen und wenn wer so nen TE eröffnet solltr er/sie net so nen kram schreiben wie gab keine guides 40 leute suchen dauert ewig u.s.w
> Man hatte schnell die leute zusammen (größteils eh stamm) im allgemeinen war eigentlich alles ganz anders was mir auch zu woltk groß negativ aufgefallen ist is der zerfall der comunity in Flammer erst recht auf dem server nur noch leute die gleich ab
> ticken wenn ma was schief lauft und den raid leaven kannt ich aus classic und bc kaum


Argh, bitte angewöhnen Satzzeichen zu verwenden (das sind so kleine Punkte und Striche), kriegt man ja Kopfschmerzen beim lesen!



Sletal schrieb:


> und die ninja looter wurden auch mal wieder mehr (wer meint das neue loot system hintert am ninjan hat kp kann immer noch 5bis6 von 10 gegenstände ninja looten)


Na Du musst es ja wissen. Sehr verdächtig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (15. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> 1.1 Man kann sich durch Heros komplett epic equippen. Das nennt man Flut, ja.
> 1.2 Vergleich doch gleich ein lvl 10 Item mit LK HM dropps...
> 1.2.1 Wie wäre es wenn du das mal auf BC oder Classic siehst. Damals war der Unterschied nicht anders. Nur hat man zu Naxx Classic Zeit nicht mit T2 angefangen, bzw zu SW Zeiten hat man auch kein T5 gescheknt bekommen wie heute T9.
> 1.2.2 Es wird so sein wie ich schonmal hier iwo geschrieben habe. Die Farbe wird nichts ändern, weil man trotzdem durch Heros, wie jetzt, Epics bekommt. Wenn man das abschafft und die Werte dem anpasst was die Heromarken Wert sind, wäre es ok. Da das System von Woltk aber praktisch übernommen wird, wird es gleich bleiben.
> ...



nachdem mir die /sign gesichter vom TE nerven mit ihrem Fullquote mach ich das selbe hier mal, dem kann ich nämlich zustimmen also /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggropip (15. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich will mich da ziemlich raushalten, aber du hast leider 0 Ahnung davon was ein Spiel so ausmacht sondern bist ein Fanboy der gegenfraktion der Whyner



Nach 10 Seiten endlich ein Satz bei dem ich auch mein /sign drunter setzten kann.


----------



## AmigaLink (15. Juli 2010)

Sletal schrieb:


> Jo würd eh sagen wer nich lang classic oder wenigstens bc gespielt hat kann die whiner net verstehen [...]
> [...] im allgemeinen war eigentlich alles ganz anders was mir auch zu woltk groß negativ aufgefallen ist is der zerfall der comunity in Flammer erst recht auf dem server nur noch leute die gleich ab ticken wenn ma was schief lauft und den raid leaven [...]


Genau so sieht es aus.
Und meiner Meinung nach kommt dieser Community zerfall davon das den Leuten alles in den Arsch gesteckt wird. Das Phänomen konnte man nämlich auch zu BC Zeiten schon merken. Die Leute die -von ihren Gilden- innerhalb kürzester Zeit Top Equipt wurden, waren auch meistens diejenigen die sich für IMBA hielten und andere als noobs betitelten wenn mal was in die Hose gegangen ist. 

Es muss ja gar nicht so hart sein wie es mal war. Aber WotLK ist effektiv zu anspruchslos.


----------



## Krudi (17. Juli 2010)

Du hast vollgekommen recht damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mucchr (8. November 2010)

Das ist immer die selbe Leiher hier.Die Leute beschweren sich immer egal was ist.Ich für meinen Teil halt das auf Egoismus getrimmte Spiel wow durch die Loots versaut.Ziel sollte sein mit einer Gruppe zusammen spielen zu können ohne das der Faktor gier eine Rolle spielt.Das gesamte System von wow ist auf Belohnung und gier aufgebaut.Das macht auf Dauer unzufrieden.Viele gute Leute haben aufgehört.Neue sind dazu gekommen.Meine Spielzeit beträgt etwa 2,5 Jahre Hardcore raiden.Das Game ist super gemacht wirklich toll.Aber es wird zunehmend langweilig.Wirklich neue Entwicklungen sind nicht vorhanden.Auch habe ich zweifel ob mit Catalysm wirklich Innovationen einher gehen die das spiel wieder beleben.Die Gms sind weichlöten die zum teil keine Ahnung haben.Lange warte Zeiten bei Tickets tun den Rest dazu. Alles in allem kann man sagen die 2,5 jahre die ich jetzt gespielt habe waren zu einem großen teil verschwendete zeit.Was ich in dieser Zeit real freunde verloren habe ist unglaublich.Es hat mich doch sehr erschreckt wie sehr man von dem Game abgedrängt wird ohne das man es richtig merkt.Naja meine chars liegen auf Eis und werden wohl ende des Jahres in einer feierlichen stunde mit einem glas wein gelöscht werden.Meine Empfehlung an euch...prüft wie sehr euch das Spiel in Anspruch nimmt und überlegt welchen anreizt es genau birgt.In unserem zock kreis ist kaum einer der länger als 3,5 Jahre spielt.Weg mit WOW,Aion und sonstigen sozialen tot Machern.


----------



## Derulu (8. November 2010)

mucchr schrieb:


> Das ist immer die selbe Leiher hier.Die Leute beschweren sich immer egal was ist.Ich für meinen Teil halt das auf Egoismus getrimmte Spiel wow durch die Loots versaut.Ziel sollte sein mit einer Gruppe zusammen spielen zu können ohne das der Faktor gier eine Rolle spielt.Das gesamte System von wow ist auf Belohnung und gier aufgebaut.Das macht auf Dauer unzufrieden.Viele gute Leute haben aufgehört.Neue sind dazu gekommen.Meine Spielzeit beträgt etwa 2,5 Jahre Hardcore raiden.Das Game ist super gemacht wirklich toll.Aber es wird zunehmend langweilig.Wirklich neue Entwicklungen sind nicht vorhanden.Auch habe ich zweifel ob mit Catalysm wirklich Innovationen einher gehen die das spiel wieder beleben.Die Gms sind weichlöten die zum teil keine Ahnung haben.Lange warte Zeiten bei Tickets tun den Rest dazu. Alles in allem kann man sagen die 2,5 jahre die ich jetzt gespielt habe waren zu einem großen teil verschwendete zeit.Was ich in dieser Zeit real freunde verloren habe ist unglaublich.Es hat mich doch sehr erschreckt wie sehr man von dem Game abgedrängt wird ohne das man es richtig merkt.Naja meine chars liegen auf Eis und werden wohl ende des Jahres in einer feierlichen stunde mit einem glas wein gelöscht werden.Meine Empfehlung an euch...prüft wie sehr euch das Spiel in Anspruch nimmt und überlegt welchen anreizt es genau birgt.In unserem zock kreis ist kaum einer der länger als 3,5 Jahre spielt.Weg mit WOW,Aion und sonstigen sozialen tot Machern.



Danke, dass du uns DAS mitteilst. 
Dass es aber auch so schwer ist, ohne Rundumschlag gegen den Rest, der das Spiel gerne (weiter)spielt, das Spiel and sich und überhaupt alles was damit zu tun hat und ohne gesteigertes Mitteilungsbedürfnis von Unwichtigkeiten, einfach aufzuhören. Nein, man mixt das Ganze auch noch mit Verallgemeinerungen, "Sucht"hintergründen und haltlosen Behauptungen. Sehr seltsames Phänomen.

Achja, damit mein ich übrigens nicht nur dich, sei also nicht besonders sauer auf mich.


----------



## Rolandos (8. November 2010)

mucchr schrieb:


> Das ist immer die selbe Leiher hier.Die Leute beschweren sich immer egal was ist.Ich für meinen Teil halt das auf Egoismus getrimmte Spiel wow durch die Loots versaut.Ziel sollte sein mit einer Gruppe zusammen spielen zu können ohne das der Faktor gier eine Rolle spielt.Das gesamte System von wow ist auf Belohnung und gier aufgebaut.Das macht auf Dauer unzufrieden.Viele gute Leute haben aufgehört.Neue sind dazu gekommen.Meine Spielzeit beträgt etwa 2,5 Jahre Hardcore raiden.Das Game ist super gemacht wirklich toll.Aber es wird zunehmend langweilig.Wirklich neue Entwicklungen sind nicht vorhanden.Auch habe ich zweifel ob mit Catalysm wirklich Innovationen einher gehen die das spiel wieder beleben.Die Gms sind weichlöten die zum teil keine Ahnung haben.Lange warte Zeiten bei Tickets tun den Rest dazu. Alles in allem kann man sagen die 2,5 jahre die ich jetzt gespielt habe waren zu einem großen teil verschwendete zeit.Was ich in dieser Zeit real freunde verloren habe ist unglaublich.Es hat mich doch sehr erschreckt wie sehr man von dem Game abgedrängt wird ohne das man es richtig merkt.Naja meine chars liegen auf Eis und werden wohl ende des Jahres in einer feierlichen stunde mit einem glas wein gelöscht werden.Meine Empfehlung an euch...prüft wie sehr euch das Spiel in Anspruch nimmt und überlegt welchen anreizt es genau birgt.In unserem zock kreis ist kaum einer der länger als 3,5 Jahre spielt.Weg mit WOW,Aion und sonstigen sozialen tot Machern.



Jup, Zustimmung. 

Löschen würd ich nicht gerade, vielleicht wird aus wow doch noch ein Spiel das Spass macht. Was ich aber bezweifele. 




> Danke, dass du uns DAS mitteilst.
> Dass es aber auch so schwer ist, ohne Rundumschlag gegen den Rest, der das Spiel gerne (weiter)spielt, das Spiel and sich und überhaupt alles was damit zu tun hat und ohne gesteigertes Mitteilungsbedürfnis von Unwichtigkeiten, einfach aufzuhören. Nein, man mixt das Ganze auch noch mit Verallgemeinerungen, "Sucht"hintergründen und haltlosen Behauptungen. Sehr seltsames Phänomen.



Nun ja, wenn Jemand das Spiel trotzden spielt obwohl es ihm nicht gefällt, ist er süchig. 
Anders kann man es nicht interpretieren, 
wenn ständig über Mitspieler geheult weil es diese oder Jenes nicht so gemacht haben wie der Poster es wollte.
Oder wenn Ständig gejammert wird alles zu leicht, alles wird Anderen in den Arsch geblasen.
Oder weil Blizzard mal etwas umgebaut hat was nicht gefällt.

Aber trotzdem wird weiter gespielt das ist Sucht. 

Ich habe aufgehört nachdem mir vieles gegen den Strich ging.

Ähnlich wie Rauchen, Alkohol und sonstwas, alles ist teuer, schädlich, ungesund, wird von Vielen verdammt weil es auch Lästig ist, und trotzden wird Geraucht, Gesoffen usw. Das ist auch Sucht.


----------



## Lempo (8. November 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Jo und Leute die nicht 24 / 7 vor der Kiste hocken gucken mal wieder in die Röhre.
> 
> Wann ich ein Spiel spiele möchte ich bestimmen und nicht der Terminkalender von 9 anderen Leuten.
> 
> Wenn man so spielt und sei es nur einen Tag in der Woche ist das per Definiton schon der Einstieg zu Gruppenzwang und krankhaftem Spielverhalten.



Entschuldigung aber WOW ist immerhin ein Spiel das man mit anderen Leuten zusammen spielt.
Wenn du nicht sehr viel spielst dann darfst du dich auch nicht wundern das du denn (End) Content nicht miterleben darfst fals dir das nicht passt kauf dir das man alleine spielt da kannst du dich voll und ganz auf deinen Kalender einstellen

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## Spellman (8. November 2010)

GZ zum Ausgraben des Threads .... -.-


----------



## Pacmaniacer (8. November 2010)

ihr sage nur "Tribut an die Unsterblichkeit" ... noch fragen?

so far....

ansonsten TE hat vollkommen recht


----------



## Leoxxar (8. November 2010)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Stimme dem TE voll und ganz zu



In der ersten Antwort den TE komplett zu qoten... ^^

Ansonten stimme ich damit vollkommen überein.


----------



## Sixe (8. November 2010)

> hab erst ab dem 3. addon angefangen^^



Schade, dass es erst 2 Addons gibt.


----------



## Shaila (8. November 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 1.ich lese ständig das alle meckern das es eine Epicflut an items gibt.
> 
> ...



1. Fakt => Meckern ist gut und sogar ausdrücklich von Blizzard gewünscht.
2. Fakt => Meckern trägt zur Verbesserung des Spieles bei.
3. Fakt => Im Forum kommt es einem so vor das alle nur meckern, dass liegt daran, dass die Leute, die nichts zu meckern haben (Die überwältigende Mehrheit) nichts ins Forum schreibt und schon garnicht, wie gut sie das Spiel finden, denn sie sind viel zu sehr damit beschäftigt zu spielen, eben weil ihnen alles gefällt.
4. Fakt => Meckern über Inhalte heißt weder das man ein Pessimist ist, noch das man das gesamte Spiel schlecht findet und nur spielt weil man süchtig ist.
5. => Oft wirkt es wie Meckern, oft ist es aber auch Kritik die als Mimimi oder Meckerei abgestempelt wird.

Zu den Epics: Natürlich reduziert man es auf die Farbe. Die Farbe war seit jeher ausschlaggeben und Episch sollte nun einmal Episch bedeuten, also sollte man sich auch nach den Farben richten. Da muss Blizzard was tun, damit der Spieler sich nicht verbiegen muss. In Cataclysm scheinen sie auch genau das zu tun.



HDMagosh schrieb:


> 2.Dann lese ich das der Content zu leicht ist, aber von 100 Leuten die meckern, hat höchstens *einer *alle Bosse HM gelegt.So wie damals auch, Ulduar ist zu leicht, aber sogut wie niemand hat Alga gelegt.Genauso wie den LK.



Nicht tragbares Argument, da das Wort "Content" das gesamte Spiel umfasst und nicht nur ein paar Bosse im Hardmode. Auch wenn du generell recht hast, so ist viel Öfter vom Anspruch des Spieles im Allgemeinen die Rede und nicht von den Instanzen selber.



HDMagosh schrieb:


> 3.Ihr meckert das wow nur Markenfarmen ist und Dailys...Leute es gibt wesentlich mehr Dinge die machen kann, seid mal offener.



Dem kann ich aber nur zustimmen.




HDMagosh schrieb:


> 4.Dann wird ständig alles mit Classic verglichen, aber es war damals auch genauso leicht b.z.w schwer, das Problem war nur das es kaum guides gab,kaum Add ons, kaum Erfahrene Leute, und man mustte mehr afkler suchen(40er raids)
> 
> würde ihr keine Add ons nutzen und keine guides lesen,dann wäre es wieder schwerer.Also seid ihr schuld.Ausserdem ist es normal das man irgednwann besser wird und somit die anderen Dinge leichter.



Vollkommene Falschaussage. Der erste Punkt ist, dass Classic vor allem eines war: zeitaufwendig. WOTLK war zu wenig zeitaufwendig, das ist eng verknüpft mit dem Anspruch des Spiels. Darüber hinaus, geht der Spieler natürlich den leichtesten Weg, wenn dieser sich dem Spieler auftut, alles andere wäre irgendwo totaler Schwachsinn. Deswegen kann es nicht sein, dass der Spieler selbst sich das Spiel irgendwie künstlich schwerer gestaltet, sondern das die Spielinhalte an sich fordernder werden, das es eben wichtig IST, sich mit den Inhalten auseinander zu setzen

Blizzard ist Schuld, denn Blizzard liefert den Content und wenn Unmut entsteht, wo vorher keiner vorhanden war, oder zumindest nicht in der Form (BC) dann liegt es mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit NICHT am Spieler und Guides/Addons waren in BC genau so viele, wenn nicht sogar mehrfach vorhanden wie in WOTLK.




HDMagosh schrieb:


> 5.Nicht wow ist schuld,ihr seid es,es liegt an Euch, ihr seid diejenigen die Gearscore nutzen und damit die Gruppen suche noch Oberflächliger machen. Ihr seid die jenigen die nur Gilden als zweckbündnisse anseht um Items zu bekommen.



Weitere Falschaussage, denn du musst dir die Frage stellen: *Wieso* nutzt man denn nun Gearscore, wenn es doch vorher auch ohne ging ? Da wären wir im Übrigen wieder bei der Itemfarbe, merkst du was ? Mal ein bisschen weiter denken!



HDMagosh schrieb:


> 6.die leute die weinen das es zu schwer ist ,wollen gern bloss fix epixx looten und mit leuchtenen Waffen und Schultern rumposen, was anderes verstehe ich kaum darunter. Macht doch kein Spass.
> 
> Die Leute die meckern das es zu leicht ist, wollen mehr beachtung haben, weil sie nicht merh so einzigartig sind.
> Es gibt noch viele Dinge mehr, aber ich lass es erstmal so stehn.
> ...



Du denkst Leute vergießen Tränen wegen eines Spieles ? Denke ich nicht. Aber zum letzten Punkt sag ich mal nichts.


----------



## Morcan (8. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Weitere Falschaussage, denn du musst dir die Frage stellen: *Wieso* nutzt man denn nun Gearscore, wenn es doch vorher auch ohne ging ? Da wären wir im Übrigen wieder bei der Itemfarbe, merkst du was ? Mal ein bisschen weiter denken!



Vermutlich weil sich viele Spieler auf einen hohen Punktestand in einem sonst nutzlosen Addon viel einbilden können, sieht man auch bei Counterstrike öfter, wenn die Spieler ihren "Rank" jede Runde abrufen müssen.

Die Spieler meckern über den Schwierigkeitsgrad nur, weil die "Topgilden" die Raids schnell aufräumen. Ich hab aber auch schon mehrmals gelesen, dass es einigen Spielern wohl sogar zu schwer werden kann. Letztendlich liegt es vllt. am Spieler. Je mehr man sich mit seiner Klasse auseinander setzt und sie besser beherrscht, desto einfacher wird es natürlich. 


Aber uns Deutschen wird es ja langweilig, wenn wir nichts zum Meckern haben, also weiter so


----------



## Shaila (8. November 2010)

Morcan schrieb:


> Vermutlich weil sich viele Spieler auf einen hohen Punktestand in einem sonst nutzlosen Addon viel einbilden können, sieht man auch bei Counterstrike öfter, wenn die Spieler ihren "Rank" jede Runde abrufen müssen.
> 
> Die Spieler meckern über den Schwierigkeitsgrad nur, weil die "Topgilden" die Raids schnell aufräumen. Ich hab aber auch schon mehrmals gelesen, dass es einigen Spielern wohl sogar zu schwer werden kann. Letztendlich liegt es vllt. am Spieler. Je mehr man sich mit seiner Klasse auseinander setzt und sie besser beherrscht, desto einfacher wird es natürlich.
> 
> ...



Nein, eben nicht. Es benutzen viele, weil es einfach ein Lückenfüller für die verfehlte "Epicpolitik" von Blizzard ist. In einem MMORPG ist das Wichtigste vom Wichtigsten die Möglichkeit, besser als Andere zu werden und dies auch zeigen zu können. Viele werden nun den Kopf schütteln, aber wenn ihr mal genau darüber nachdenkt, ist es genau das. Das steht auch in der Definition eines MMORPG's, man verbessert stetig den Charakter und versucht stärker als andere zu werden. Daraus resultiert auch die Langzeitmotivation, welche der 2. Wichtigste Punkt für ein MMORPG ist.

In Wotlk war es ganz einfach so, dass man nicht mehr das Gefühl hatte sich optisch sowie Equiptechnisch abzugrenzen, also kam Gearscore, was das bot, was Blizzard entfernt hat: Abgrenzung auf den ersten Blick. GS ist das was schon immer da war, nur die wenigen können soweit denken.


EDIT:

Vergleicht in der Datenbank mal "Beliebte BC Items" und "Beliebte WOTLK Items". Was fällt auf: In BC sind sehr viele blaue Teile dabei. Welch seltsamer Zufall.


----------



## Nerolon (8. November 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 1.ich lese ständig das alle meckern das es eine Epicflut an items gibt.
> 
> ...



juhuu ich darf weinen ich habe alle ICC 10ner HARDMODE´s    aber mir fehlt noch sinda HERO :-(     ja hero und hm sind 2 verschiedene sachen^^


----------



## Nerolon (8. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> 1. Fakt => Meckern ist gut und sogar ausdrücklich von Blizzard gewünscht.
> 2. Fakt => Meckern trägt zur Verbesserung des Spieles bei.
> 3. Fakt => Im Forum kommt es einem so vor das alle nur meckern, dass liegt daran, dass die Leute, die nichts zu meckern haben (Die überwältigende Mehrheit) nichts ins Forum schreibt und schon garnicht, wie gut sie das Spiel finden, denn sie sind viel zu sehr damit beschäftigt zu spielen, eben weil ihnen alles gefällt.
> 4. Fakt => Meckern über Inhalte heißt weder das man ein Pessimist ist, noch das man das gesamte Spiel schlecht findet und nur spielt weil man süchtig ist.
> ...



hehe ich mag dich hast im jeden punkt recht :-)


----------



## Nerolon (8. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> 1. Fakt => Meckern ist gut und sogar ausdrücklich von Blizzard gewünscht.
> 2. Fakt => Meckern trägt zur Verbesserung des Spieles bei.
> 3. Fakt => Im Forum kommt es einem so vor das alle nur meckern, dass liegt daran, dass die Leute, die nichts zu meckern haben (Die überwältigende Mehrheit) nichts ins Forum schreibt und schon garnicht, wie gut sie das Spiel finden, denn sie sind viel zu sehr damit beschäftigt zu spielen, eben weil ihnen alles gefällt.
> 4. Fakt => Meckern über Inhalte heißt weder das man ein Pessimist ist, noch das man das gesamte Spiel schlecht findet und nur spielt weil man süchtig ist.
> ...



hehe ich mag dich hast im jeden punkt recht :-)


----------



## Azashar (8. November 2010)

wow ist scheiße.


----------



## Morcan (8. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nein, eben nicht. Es benutzen viele, weil es einfach ein Lückenfüller für die verfehlte "Epicpolitik" von Blizzard ist. In einem MMORPG ist das Wichtigste vom Wichtigsten die Möglichkeit, besser als Andere zu werden und dies auch zeigen zu können. Viele werden nun den Kopf schütteln, aber wenn ihr mal genau darüber nachdenkt, ist es genau das. Das steht auch in der Definition eines MMORPG's, man verbessert stetig den Charakter und versucht stärker als andere zu werden. Daraus resultiert auch die Langzeitmotivation, welche der 2. Wichtigste Punkt für ein MMORPG ist.
> 
> In Wotlk war es ganz einfach so, dass man nicht mehr das Gefühl hatte sich optisch sowie Equiptechnisch abzugrenzen, also kam Gearscore, was das bot, was Blizzard entfernt hat: Abgrenzung auf den ersten Blick. GS ist das was schon immer da war, nur die wenigen können soweit denken.
> 
> ...



Wenn du "stärker als andere" auf PvP beziehst, wäre es verständlich. Da das Hauptaugenmerk von WoW jedoch auf PvE liegt (oder liegen sollte...), versucht man bestenfalls stärker als die Bosse zu werden. Und das möglichst in der Gruppe. Schließlich nützt es deiner Raidgruppe kein Bisschen, wenn du "perfekt" bist, der Rest aber Equiptechnisch weit hinterher hinkt. Und wenn ich schauen will, ob ein Spieler geeignet ist um meinem Raid beizutreten schaue ich zuerst auf seine Erfolge, befrage ihn nach seinen Bosskenntnissen (lasse mir auch gern mal Taktiken erklären, um zu sehen ob er es theoretisch drauf hat) und schaue erst dann auf die Ausrüstung. 

GS ist einfach nur Müll, der die Server ausbremst. Es errechnet dir einfach einen Wert, basierend auf deiner Ausrüstung. Ob die auch wirklich zum Charakter passt ist ja erstmal egal 
Da schau ich mir die Leute lieber genauer an, ziehe zur Not noch Bekannte hinzu, die sich besser mit der Klassenmechanik auskennen und entscheide dann, ob derjenige mit darf.

Und der Equipunterschied zu BC könnte daraus resultieren, dass damals weniger Leute die Raids besuchen konnten. Das epische Beute auch episch sein muss, ist doch Blödsinn. Die tolle legendäre Axt ist ab Level 83 doch auch nichtmehr so legendär wie zuvor. Hauptsache die Pros *hust* können sich etwas auf die Farbe einbilden 
Da find ich das System Jeder-darf-alles-sehen um einiges besser. Wenn es euch zu "leicht" ist, es gibt noch genug andere Spiele da draußen.


----------



## heiduei (8. November 2010)

Azashar schrieb:


> wow ist scheiße.




Ich geh mal davon aus das diese Aussage ironisch gemeint war


----------



## xxardon (8. November 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 1.ich lese ständig das alle meckern das es eine Epicflut an items gibt.
> 
> ...



1. der erste epische item sollte etwas besonderes werden... aber jetzt wird das mit cata anders. das wird mit cataclysm anders.

2. mittlerweile farmen alle icc ganz locker durch, dass liegt daran das man t9 viel zu leicht bekommt. das wird mit cataclysm anders. 

3. jop open pvp... ... ... das wird mit cataclysm anders.

4. in classisc gab es viele guids. die bosse waren einfach schwerer. das wird mit cataclysm anders.

5. das liegt an wotlk! es wurde alles viel einfach und das hat "no.Obs" angelockt. das wird mit cataclysm anders.

6. niemand weint das es zu schwer ist... vieleicht 1% anteil aller wow spieler. das wird mit cataclysm anders.

hoffe ich zumindest  wenn nicht... dann spiel ich the old republic


----------



## Virikas (8. November 2010)

flohdaniel schrieb:


> Leider finde ich das dieses "Hardmode" gesäusel nur da ist, weil die WoW Entwickler es nicht schaffen, derart anspruchsvolle Encounter zu designen, bei denen es nicht auf DPS sondern auf Taktik und Zusammenspiel ankommt.
> 
> Es gibt nur den viel zu leichten "normalen Modus", der auch noch künstlich generft wird, und den sauschweren HM "Content", der aber keiner ist, sondern nur eine leichte Änderung der Bosse in Bezug auf Schadenoutput oder Anspruch an die Heiler.



Komisch.. Genau die Encounter, die du dir soooo sehr wünscht, hast du mit keinem in der Signatur verlinkten Chars im 10er oder 25er down (Wingbosse HM).
Warum beschwerst du dich dann?




Cybereule schrieb:


> Icc kann ich nun nicht soviel zu sagen, hab schon vor einer Zeit aufgehört ( LK ist aber garantiert ganz anders  )



Für ICC zum fortsetzen:
Lord - kaum eine Änderung ausser mehr Schaden und mehr Heilung. 
Deathwhisper - Spottimunität kommt hinzu, Spieler übernehmen kommt hinzu. Mehr Schaden, Mehr Heilung.
Lootschiff - Ok.. lassen wir das... Der Kampf hätte sehr genial werden können, aber nach dem Desaster mit den kreativen Bossen (Oculus, Malygos) ist Blizz mit "neuen" Bossideen nunmal seeehr vorsichtig geworden. Verständlich wie ich finde
Saurfang - Mehr Schaden mehr Heilung. Allerdings kommt auch gewisser strategischer Anteil hinzu. 2 oder 3 Heiler? Wie handel ich die Adds genau? CC und Fokusfire? Oder reicht der Schaden um alle gleichzeitig zu machen?
Rat der Blutprinzen: Komplett neues Element, was den eigentlich recht Bewegungsintensiven Kampf deutlich anspruchsvoller macht. Du musst halt entscheiden "kann ich den Schaden durchs Bewegen riskieren oder ist der Schaden durch in der Voidzone stehen weniger Schlimm?"
Bloodqueen: Reines DPS Race. Schade.. Hätte man mehr draus machen können.
Valithria: Was ganz was anderes sowieso schon, im HM leider nur durch erhöhte Werte "aufgewertet". Das trotzdem Heiler die roten Kugeln nicht erwischen zeigt, dass das Problem vor dem Rechner vielleicht doch größer ist als gedacht 
Sindra: Finde ich genial. Es kommt ein komplett neues Element hinzu, was nicht nur Stellungsspiel, sondern auch ein genaues Timing erfordert
Fauldarm: Bewegungsanforderung erhöht. Gute Idee in einem Kampf, der eigentlich jedes Quentchen stillstehen und Schaden machen erfordert (30% LOL Buff mal eben wegdenken)
Modermiene: Auch hier neues Element, was bisherige Taktiken umkrempelt. Zusätzlich wird auch dem Kitetank die Arbeit erschwert. 
Prof: Die entfesselte Seuche ist nach wie vor _der_ Raidkiller schlechthin und macht den Kampf durchaus spassiger und eine ganz neue Erfahrung
LK: Schattengefängnis in P1 macht die komplette "bisherige" Taktik zunichte. Valkyren leicht geändert. Komplett neue letzte Phase. Genialer Kampf (soweit ich ihn kenne [atm bis 23%])

Also bitte... einfach mal das Heulen aufhören


----------



## Derulu (8. November 2010)

xxardon schrieb:


> 2. mittlerweile farmen alle icc ganz locker durch, dass liegt daran das man t9 viel zu leicht bekommt. das wird mit cataclysm anders.



Sei dir DA nicht zu sicher. Mit dem ersten Contentpatch kommen neue Raids und ab dann ist T11, so wie jetzt T9, mit den Heromarken oder nun Gerechtigkeitspunkten beim Händler zu kaufen...man kommt also genauso leicht an das alte Tier Set wie bisher


----------



## Hansoj (8. November 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 1.ich lese ständig das alle meckern das es eine Epicflut an items gibt.
> 
> ...


 Amen.


----------



## Manotis (8. November 2010)

Kann dir da eigentlich nur zustimmen


----------



## xxardon (8. November 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Sei dir DA nicht zu sicher. Mit dem ersten Contentpatch kommen neue Raids und ab dann ist T11, so wie jetzt T9, mit den Heromarken oder nun Gerechtigkeitspunkten beim Händler zu kaufen...man kommt also genauso leicht an das alte Tier Set wie bisher



ich schätze das t11 wird so wie t"7" sein... wenn nicht... old republic ich komme


----------



## sharas1 (8. November 2010)

flohdaniel schrieb:


> Leider finde ich das dieses "Hardmode" gesäusel nur da ist, weil die WoW Entwickler es nicht schaffen, derart anspruchsvolle Encounter zu designen, bei denen es nicht auf DPS sondern auf Taktik und Zusammenspiel ankommt.
> 
> Es gibt nur den viel zu leichten "normalen Modus", der auch noch künstlich generft wird, und den sauschweren HM "Content", der aber keiner ist, sondern nur eine leichte Änderung der Bosse in Bezug auf Schadenoutput oder Anspruch an die Heiler.
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach, weil Blizzard der Meinung ist das JEDER, der für den content 13€ im monat bezahlt, auch den gesammten Content sehen sollte...

Finde ich persönlich auch nicht wirklich tragisch, und die die was zum motzen haben sind die jenigen die jetzt ein Problem damit haben in IF posen zu gehen
weil JEDER Epixxxe bekommen kann....
Die die das Spiel spielen um des spielens willen, die meckern nicht...die die das Spiel als RL-Erfolgskompensation sehen haben ein Problem.....!


----------



## Shaila (8. November 2010)

Morcan schrieb:


> Wenn du "stärker als andere" auf PvP beziehst, wäre es verständlich. Da das Hauptaugenmerk von WoW jedoch auf PvE liegt (oder liegen sollte...), versucht man bestenfalls stärker als die Bosse zu werden. Und das möglichst in der Gruppe. Schließlich nützt es deiner Raidgruppe kein Bisschen, wenn du "perfekt" bist, der Rest aber Equiptechnisch weit hinterher hinkt. Und wenn ich schauen will, ob ein Spieler geeignet ist um meinem Raid beizutreten schaue ich zuerst auf seine Erfolge, befrage ihn nach seinen Bosskenntnissen (lasse mir auch gern mal Taktiken erklären, um zu sehen ob er es theoretisch drauf hat) und schaue erst dann auf die Ausrüstung.
> 
> GS ist einfach nur Müll, der die Server ausbremst. Es errechnet dir einfach einen Wert, basierend auf deiner Ausrüstung. Ob die auch wirklich zum Charakter passt ist ja erstmal egal
> Da schau ich mir die Leute lieber genauer an, ziehe zur Not noch Bekannte hinzu, die sich besser mit der Klassenmechanik auskennen und entscheide dann, ob derjenige mit darf.
> ...



Genau, jetzt bin ich wieder der böse Roxxor-Pro Spieler, nur weil ich einfach nur die Grundprinzipien eines MMO's erläutert habe, die du hier als Quatsch abstempelst. 

1. Ich bin selber weder Casual noch Pro - Spieler, ich bin mal das eine, mal das andere, je nachdem wie die Zeit zulässt.
2. Ich bin auch gegen Gearscore und nicht dafür.
3. Habe ich mich hier nicht für ein schwereres/leichteres System ausgesprochen.

Wieso werden einem hier immer Dinge an den Kopf geworfen, die man NICHT gesagt hat ? Ich meine: Was soll das ? Ist das eine Strategie den Diskussionspartner zum Schäumen zu bringen ?

Okay, aber zu deinem Text:



Morcan schrieb:


> Wenn du "stärker als andere" auf PvP beziehst, wäre es verständlich. Da das Hauptaugenmerk von WoW jedoch auf PvE liegt (oder liegen sollte...), versucht man bestenfalls stärker als die Bosse zu werden. Und das möglichst in der Gruppe. Schließlich nützt es deiner Raidgruppe kein Bisschen, wenn du "perfekt" bist, der Rest aber Equiptechnisch weit hinterher hinkt. Und wenn ich schauen will, ob ein Spieler geeignet ist um meinem Raid beizutreten schaue ich zuerst auf seine Erfolge, befrage ihn nach seinen Bosskenntnissen (lasse mir auch gern mal Taktiken erklären, um zu sehen ob er es theoretisch drauf hat) und schaue erst dann auf die Ausrüstung.



Es ist in beiden Bereichen verständlich, denn obwohl man im PvE in einem Gruppenverband spielt, so zählt dennoch die eigene Weiterentwicklung des Charakters. Das "Besser werden" ist somit eher im Bezug auf die große restliche Spielerschaft zu sehen, als auf die eigene Raidgruppe. Jeder wird sich selbst belügen, in dem Moment in dem er sagt, Ausrüstung sei ihm *völlig* - ich betone - völlig egal, denn dies ist nicht der Fall. Weniger wichtig vielleicht, aber niemals vollkommen egal. Und falls doch, dann gibt es andere Belohnungsmechanismen.

Man versucht natürlich seine Ausrüstung zu verbessern und mit anderen mitzuhalten/besser als diese zu sein.



Morcan schrieb:


> GS ist einfach nur Müll, der die Server ausbremst. Es errechnet dir einfach einen Wert, basierend auf deiner Ausrüstung. Ob die auch wirklich zum Charakter passt ist ja erstmal egal
> Da schau ich mir die Leute lieber genauer an, ziehe zur Not noch Bekannte hinzu, die sich besser mit der Klassenmechanik auskennen und entscheide dann, ob derjenige mit darf.



Zum Gearscore habe ich ja oben gesagt wie ich stehe. Dies ändert aber nichts daran, dass es die Idee hinter GS schon immer gab und auch umgesetzt wurde, nur das es dafür kein Addon bedurfte.




Morcan schrieb:


> Und der Equipunterschied zu BC könnte daraus resultieren, dass damals weniger Leute die Raids besuchen konnten. Das epische Beute auch episch sein muss, ist doch Blödsinn. Die tolle legendäre Axt ist ab Level 83 doch auch nichtmehr so legendär wie zuvor. Hauptsache die Pros *hust* können sich etwas auf die Farbe einbilden
> Da find ich das System Jeder-darf-alles-sehen um einiges besser. Wenn es euch zu "leicht" ist, es gibt noch genug andere Spiele da draußen.



Und nun rate mal, wieso weniger Leute die Raids besuchen konnten. Dadurch gab es verschiedene Spielerschichten, man hatte mehr das Gefühl etwas erreicht zu haben und sich abgrenzen zu können durch Leistung.Zugegeben, es müsste da bessere Kompromisse geben, aber das Stufensystem in BC hat besser funktioniert. Die Krönung der Erfahrungen aus Classic/BC und Wotlk dürfen wir meiner Meinung nach nun in Cataclysm erleben. Das Cataclysm vereint die positiven Aspekte des BC und des WOTLK Systemes und schafft so sehr gute Kompromisse. Denn es ist nicht zu leugnen, das BC nicht unbedingt für Casuals eine goldene Zeit war, bzw. sie konnten einfach nicht alle Inhalte sehen.

Und man bildet sich nichts auf der Farbe ein, es ist ein normaler Vorgang.


----------



## rogerR (8. November 2010)

Am besten nochn paar fullquotes.


----------



## Meuchlerix (8. November 2010)

@ TE: Ich stimme dir bis auf Punkt 2 zu!
Ich habe mit ICC und Raids seit WotLK nichts mehr am Hut, laufe also durch die Gegend und mache alleine was, ohne viel auf Gildies oder sowas achten zu müssen!
Aber mit meinem kleinen 30ger einfach in Gruppen rennen, die 4 Level über mir wohnen, DAS hats zu BC mal nicht gegeben! Und schon gar nicht, dass ich das überlebe!
Und das war VOR 4.01!!! Das meine ich mit zu leicht!

Aber ansonsten:

/quote


----------



## ZAM (8. November 2010)

Fullquote-Wüsten, gegenseitige Angriffe und Beleidigungen, unpassende Kommentare die das gesamte Thema aushebeln sollen (Zitat: "WoW ist scheisse"). Aufräumen dauert hier zu lange - Thread ist zu. Beschwerden darüber werde ich gern ignorieren.


----------

